# What brushes do you Recommend?



## veilchen (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello everyone, I once more need you invaluable advice!

I've already got a nice little brush collection, but now I'm itching to get some more (as is always the case with MAC items ...). So here's what I already have:

211 - quite nice for the rare lining I do so I don't think I'll get another lining brush (or do you think I should?)
217 - satisfied with it for blending, but I'm thinking of getting the 224 ... do you think it's too similar or can I justify getting one (by whatever argument ... let me know!)
242 - my favourite, because I like the style so much I think of getting the 249 or the 252 as well ... what are your thoughts on these two? 
219 - love it
239 - love it
168 - satisfied
263 - satisfied
194 - satisfied
129 - satisfied

what I thought of getting as well: the 187 stippling brush - I heard a lot of good things about this one, so is it worth the price? I already paid a lot for the 168 and I like it, but I don't love it that much ...
and the foundation brush 190 ... do you think one could use this one for applying blushcremes as well? It doesn't get really even when I apply only with my fingers.

Please let me know what you think! TIA!!


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

Why dont you wait for the brush sets?
The pin stripe one carries the 190, the 212 and the 252! They're quite a great deal because even the 190 alone is sold for around 40 Euro in Germany! And the whole set wll be around 50-55 Euro!
And I'm sure you can get rid of the 194 and 168 on ebay


----------



## Onederland (Jun 9, 2005)

Moved to Reccomendations.


----------



## veilchen (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Why dont you wait for the brush sets?
The pin stripe one carries the 190, the 212 and the 252! They're quite a great deal because even the 190 alone is sold for around 40 Euro in Germany! And the whole set wll be around 50-55 Euro!
And I'm sure you can get rid of the 194 and 168 on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the info!! Sounds really good!

And sorry for posting in the wrong thread ;-)


----------



## Onederland (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 
_
Thanks for the info!! Sounds really good!

And sorry for posting in the wrong thread ;-)_

 
No worries.


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Jun 10, 2005)

the brush sets are great values but don't last as long as the individual brushes you buy..

i was told by a MAC MA that most all the brushes that you buy individually are at a high price because they're hand made with virgin hair of animals and they last longer. She also told me that the brush sets are all machine made, hence the cheaper price. I have mac's brush set when they came out with the short handles with green or whatever.. they work the same and great, i just find myself having to pick the hairs loose from the brushes and especially when you wash and clean te brushes.

but as for a recommendation for a new brush, i'd say go for the 224.. it's great and i couldn't live without it.. 190 is also great for foundation and i've also found it great for the new bronzing and paint sticks that are out and they're great for creme blushes.


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 10, 2005)

Any tips on what the 187 actually does? *is somewhat embarrased at not knowing*


----------



## mspixieears (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_Any tips on what the 187 actually does? *is somewhat embarrased at not knowing*_

 
Ah, the infamous skunk brush - it's supposed to be good for applying pigmented blushes, or powder onto face, very lightly and flawlessly. So basically, good for powder products when you want light application of whatever it is you're using. 

At least, this is what I gather from asking similar questions to other well-informed gals, anyone please feel free to correct/add to this if appropriate.


----------



## veilchen (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot for all your thoughts, mspixieears!! I think I'll get the 224, 190 and the 187 - and then a brush set as a back up (for travelling etc).

I also heard that the skunk brush is supposed to be good for really "working" shimmer into the skin - that's what an MA once said to me when she suggested I'd buy it ... Now I think I will ;-)


----------



## jeanna (Jun 13, 2005)

You *need* the 224 - it's the ultimate blending brush! Also, I'm surprised you don't have the 266 angled brush, as this is usually a staple in any brush collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as foundation brushes go, I'm happy with the 190 but lately I've been using the 180 buffer brush for liquid foundations because it seems to go on so effortlessly without much blending necessary. That's just me though, maybe others can comment if they also like the 180 for liquid foundations. However, I'm LOVING the way the 190 works with applying Studio Fix, Sheer Loose Powder and Powder Blushes*** - it goes on really sheer/transparent and so natural.

Good luck with your brush shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*** _Especially with the shimmery blush duos (ie. Pinkerpeach/Trustfund) - you can use so little without sacrificing any of the shimmer... love the 190 for these blushes!_


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 15, 2005)

*Brushes - some help in deciding, please...*

Hey everyone! Wow, I haven't been here for a long time. Hi to the new members as well!

Anyway, I'm currently debating on whether or not I should get myself a Pinstripe & Checkered Tailormade Brush Set. I have the one from 2003 That came with:

129 SE - Powder/Blush Brush
213 SE - Fluff Brush
224 SE - Tapered Blending Brush
242 SE - Shader Brush
266 SE - Small Angle Brush
316 SE - Lip Brush

And I also have a regular-sized 190 brush, and a travel-sized 190 brush (that I got when I bought foundation and wipes once. i think it was a special package or something)

Okay, so if I get those two tailormade brush sets, that means I'll have doubles of the 129, 190 (one big, two travel), 266 and 316 (I barely use the last two). Now I was wondering if I should just skip the brush sets and just get the regular-sized ones, since I've heard that the regular ones are usually a bit better in terms of the quality of the brush hairs and stuff. If I do get the brush sets though, I'll get 6/10 new brushes. Are any of the 194, 252, 212, 219, 239 must-haves?

Oh, and what are your brush must-haves anyway?

Hmm, well hopefully you guys can help me out and give me your opinion on which route I should take. Haha. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 15, 2005)

Woahhhh I've seen your screen name and I was like 'DUH! I can't go without saying hello to this sweetie'.

Here are my must-have:

#187
#272
#224
#209
#219 (You need it!)
#213

I'll buy the Pinstripe brush kit, even if I already have a big #190 brush, but it's a 'sample' brush. 

You are better to buy Pinstripe if you want a brush kit, and buy #219 alone.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Woahhhh I've seen your screen name and I was like 'DUH! I can't go without saying hello to this sweetie'.

Here are my must-have:

#187
#272
#224
#209
#219 (You need it!)
#213

I'll buy the Pinstripe brush kit, even if I already have a big #190 brush, but it's a 'sample' brush. 

You are better to buy Pinstripe if you want a brush kit, and buy #219 alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw, yay! you remember me! haha, that's so sweet. thanks for saying hello and helping! i've missed everyone's posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've been on summer break for a while now, so i decided to come back and chat with all of the lovely specktra members again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah! the thing that i liked about the other brush kit was the 219! you read my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol. i'll keep those in mind next time i go to MAC. whiiich might be today. hahaha. merci beaucoup


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 15, 2005)

sassy*girl! where have u been young lady!!!! nice to see u back! i'll be getting the pinstripe set too, and ita with what pertty kitty said! get the other brush as a separate purchase


----------



## Anala (Jul 18, 2005)

*what are the must-have brushes?*

I'm looking to add some new brushes to my collection (good ones this time) and need to know what do you feel are the must-haves from MAC? I figure, since I don't plan on getting anything from RebelRock that I'd treat myself to a new make-up bag and a brush or two. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Onederland (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.makeupaddict.org/brushes.html

check there.


----------



## Anala (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 18, 2005)

For foundation - I have to have the 180 buffer brush.  For some reason, I just hate regular foundation brushes.  I can't ever get it to look right.  With the buffer brush, I can always make my face look great!
for eyes - I think everyone needs:
213
217
219
222

and the 212 for lining!


----------



## meaf (Jul 22, 2005)

*Mac Brushes*

Hi everyone! i am intending to buy a couple of brushes. i need one for blending and one other must-have brush. now i have the 242 brush i use it on the lid. is it the right one to use on the lid, i got it cuz the makeup artist was telling that the 242 is versatile as i can also use it for concealer and bases. its my first eye brush. i was looking at the 129 brush for power. thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## kissacid (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.makeupaddict.org/brushes.html

check out this link i got from a previous post...it's really helpful!


----------



## meaf (Jul 22, 2005)

thx a lot! hey i go to singapore during my summer vacation all the time cus my parents r there.   awesome!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 23, 2005)

Moved to the proper forum


----------



## Incus (Aug 14, 2005)

*Brushes for eyes and cheeks...*

Okey dokey.

I'm pretty new to eye makeup and would like to invest in some good quality eye brushes. My question is, what brushes do you think is best and why?

If possible, can one of you lovely people recommend a good eyeliner brush and a nice brush that I can use on my lids. Also, what blush brush do you think is great?!

I'll be popping by my local mac counter early next week to pick up an eye shadow that had run out of stock, so any recommendations would be highly appriciated!

Thanking you all in advance!

Incus


----------



## crzyc (Aug 15, 2005)

My all time fav blush brush is Paula Dorf's Baby Cheeks, but I think they stopped making it. Failing that, these are the MAC brushes I like:168 for blush, 224- for an all over wash of color and blending, 263 for lining, 239 for packing e/s on (I have dark eyelids so some colors need to be applied ore heavily).
Do you have a STila counter nearby as well? One 1 love from their line is the #24 double sided illuminating powder brush, I use the fat side for blush, and the flat end for contour. HTHS


----------



## Krista (Sep 15, 2005)

*Which brushes do I need?*

Hi!

I'm sorry if this has been discussed (and I'm sure it has!) but I did a search and wasn't able to bring anything up. 

Is there any thread or website that outlines what the main brushes are that a person needs (preferably with pics?)? I am still learning how to properly apply makeup and just becoming experimental with MAC eyeshadows, etc. I have a couple of pro brushes but I'm not sure what I need as a basic set.

Also, do you all have multiple eyeshadow brushes for daily use? What I mean is, when you change your eyeshadow every day, do you use a new brush or do you clean them all the time? Yikes, I hate being new! hehe. Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 15, 2005)

moved to recommendations =)


----------



## user2 (Sep 15, 2005)

Which brushes do you have!

For a bloody starter I would wait for the holiday brush sets! They have a pretty good range of everything you need like a foundation brush, a blush brush etc.!

And the "skunk" the #187 is a must!!


----------



## Krista (Sep 15, 2005)

Is it expensive?

I have a foundation brush already. I'll have to take pictures of my brushes. Actually, what I need is a good blusher brush.


----------



## user4 (Sep 15, 2005)

the 187 is a little expensive, but its sooo good!!!
224 is a great blending brush
217 is like my fave brush of all time (also a blending brush)
226 for fluidlines
219 is good for smudging (but its not an essential i think)

those are the only ones i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i need more!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 15, 2005)

The set of eight brushes recommended on the M·A·C Professional Makeup Artisty course as being enough for almost any professional to get started with are;


#129 Powder/blush 
#192 Foundation brush 
#217 Blending brush 
#219 Pencil brush 
#222 Tapered blending 
#249 Large shader 
#266 Small angle 
#316 Lip brush (covered)


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 15, 2005)

I find the 242 seems to be my universal. It is a stiffer brush,.. good for emollient products and packing on shadow. It also blends well. IF I had to give away all my burshes but 1 that would be the one I could not get rid of.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.a-squirrel.com/face-makeup-brush-sets.html
They have really good makeup brushes for really cheap, or what I consider cheap! Personally I'm waiting til I have the money I need for my Pure Squirrel brush set, but they make a really good 9pc 100% goat/capra collection for only 40 USD...which makes it 4-5$ for each brush! Thats a deal to me...shippings 10 bucks so I guess  it would be 50 dollars at about 5.50 each or so...still a deal and a half to me! let me know what you think..HTH!


----------



## loewenki (Sep 20, 2005)

*Brushes*

Ok, so I'm new here - haven't posted much but have already read and learned a ton.  Anywho, I'm looking for some good brushes for a reasonable price and I know that MAC are wonderful because I do own a couple as well as a few Chanel brushes (too expensive but have lasted a while).  Does anyone have any recommendations?  I was curious if anyone had used the Amazing Cosmetics brushes - I saw them on ULTA and was curious about the quality of these - they looked good but it's hard to say online.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a few DS brushes that really do the trick. I like the Sonia Kashuk (sp?) brushes from target. Her blush brush and powder brush are nice


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the Bare Escenutals brushes.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 20, 2005)

I love A'Squirrel brushes. They're reasonably priced in my opinion. They have many different brush sets, the cheapest being they're Goat/capra brush set of 9. You get 4 goat hair brushes and 5 other brushes for only 48.90 (that includes shipping). I think its a pretty good deal becaue thats only about 6 dollars per brush, considering that most cosmetic companies sell individual goat hair brushes for a lot and most of the time they're goat hair blends. Heres the link, as for me I'm saving for my pure squirrel brush set! HTH!
http://www.a-squirrel.com/face-makeup-brush-sets.html


----------



## Krista (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I love A'Squirrel brushes. They're reasonably priced in my opinion. They have many different brush sets, the cheapest being they're Goat/capra brush set of 9. You get 4 goat hair brushes and 5 other brushes for only 48.90 (that includes shipping). I think its a pretty good deal becaue thats only about 6 dollars per brush, considering that most cosmetic companies sell individual goat hair brushes for a lot and most of the time they're goat hair blends. Heres the link, as for me I'm saving for my pure squirrel brush set! HTH!
http://www.a-squirrel.com/face-makeup-brush-sets.html_

 

Wow, I'm going to look into that set. They're pretty nice, are they? Is the picture on the site a picture of the actual set?


----------



## Krista (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm going to need a lot more money!!!

What exactly do I use the #187 for??? Everyone seems to love it, but I really don't know what to do with it. I don't wear powder (yet - I need to go see an  MA about that!) so I'm not sure....

thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 21, 2005)

I believe the picture is of the actual set, unless otherwise stated. I think they're really nice. I only had one goat hair brush from there and that was because my aunt had the set and she gave one to me (which I lost while vacationing in L.A.). There's lots of reviews about the brushes, just search the site. Though I gotta admit, the site is kinda hard/confusing to navigate, but once you get the hang of it its pretty neat. Good luck!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey ya girl! i have a fantastic website for you to check out in regards to MAC brushes- http://www.makeupaddict.org/brushes.html.  Hope this helps you a ton


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Sep 21, 2005)

A'S website is a real train smash.  SiGh.  I have many many of their brushes and they are fantastic.  Their 100% pure squirrel ones are to die for.  So cheap too.  I use them as a professional MA as well as personally, and they have withstood frequent washing and are just as fabulous as the first day I got them.  Just to let you know, to avoid dissapointment, their sable one's are nothing special.  They aren't bad, by any means, but just ordinary.  I don't mind that at all since, I buy the 9 piece  100% pure squirrel for the squirrrel ones only.  I look at the rest of them as just extras thrown in.  I can't rave on enough about them.  The set 4 with free kabuki is great value too and very useful.  I have the squirrel kabukis and they rock as well.  Sorry to get so excited about A'Squirrel, but they are awesome.


----------



## Krista (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 
_A'S website is a real train smash.  SiGh.  I have many many of their brushes and they are fantastic.  Their 100% pure squirrel ones are to die for.  So cheap too.  I use them as a professional MA as well as personally, and they have withstood frequent washing and are just as fabulous as the first day I got them.  Just to let you know, to avoid dissapointment, their sable one's are nothing special.  They aren't bad, by any means, but just ordinary.  I don't mind that at all since, I buy the 9 piece  100% pure squirrel for the squirrrel ones only.  I look at the rest of them as just extras thrown in.  I can't rave on enough about them.  The set 4 with free kabuki is great value too and very useful.  I have the squirrel kabukis and they rock as well.  Sorry to get so excited about A'Squirrel, but they are awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Would you recommend the sable ones for someone like me, who is brand new to makeup and who doesn't have a lot of money?


----------



## loewenki (Sep 21, 2005)

thank you all for the great info - i'm going to look into all of your suggestions!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 21, 2005)

The brushes by Sonia Kushak (might be spelled wrong) from Target got good reviews in a few fashion mags.  You might also want to wait and get the MAC limited edition brush sets due out soon (they are beautiful!).


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 
_A'S website is a real train smash.  SiGh.  I have many many of their brushes and they are fantastic.  Their 100% pure squirrel ones are to die for.  So cheap too.  I use them as a professional MA as well as personally, and they have withstood frequent washing and are just as fabulous as the first day I got them.  Just to let you know, to avoid dissapointment, their sable one's are nothing special.  They aren't bad, by any means, but just ordinary.  I don't mind that at all since, I buy the 9 piece  100% pure squirrel for the squirrrel ones only.  I look at the rest of them as just extras thrown in.  I can't rave on enough about them.  The set 4 with free kabuki is great value too and very useful.  I have the squirrel kabukis and they rock as well.  Sorry to get so excited about A'Squirrel, but they are awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Its sweet to see another A'S fan here. Glad to hear that the 100% squirrel ones are great since those are the ones I'm savin for. Glad to hear some imput from someone with an actual set! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Sep 21, 2005)

Sadly, I have several sets!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I have three set 4, 6 goat kabukies, 4 squirrel, 2 set 12, 2 travel sets ( one was a gift for my mom) and have ordered the goat set, but still waitng on it's arrival.  They are fantastic for work and home.  

The sable pieces aren't sold seperately, they come with the sets.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Their customer service is pretty good too.

Great value for money...Yes, I could go on and on..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BM!


----------



## atlantatiffany (Sep 22, 2005)

i have tried the amazing cosmetic brushes and they are very good. i love the face powder brush. it's made of wool and feels like silk.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 20, 2005)

*What are "Must Have" eyeshadow brushes?*

I've got Japonesque brushes similar to MAC's 239, 228 and 224, and I have some badger hair ones similar to the 239, 266, and a great crease brush.  And I've got the 242.  Is there anything else I _need?_


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 20, 2005)

213! 213! 213! lol i love that brush.


----------



## kare31 (Oct 20, 2005)

217!  I dont use it for application, but this brush is wonderful for blending


----------



## user4 (Oct 20, 2005)

217, 219, and 224 (great ones for blending)...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 20, 2005)

272, great...actually Fabulous for the crease!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 20, 2005)

The 222 is my preferred blending brush and I love the 219 for intense colour application and defining the crease.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 1, 2005)

*Help me spend my money on brushes *

ok, so I need new brushes, well actually I want some more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have:
- lancome foundation and concealor brush
- TBS small fluff brush
- sephora blush, crease, smudge and angled liner brush
- mac 212, 217, 219, 222
- BB blender brush

so what else should I get? of course the 187 is already on my wishlist, even tho I don't know if I need it, but I WANT IT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is there any other brush I'm really missing?


----------



## Midgard (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't live without
239 - packes on e/s very dense
224 - blend e/s to the brow bone
266 - for my eye brows
The 187 is great as a foundation brush, makes a very smooth finish!

From face secrets (at sally's beauty supply) the smudge brush for lining my lower lashline and the big powder brush.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree, the 224 and 239 are Must haves!!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 2, 2005)

266 cos its versatile- you can use it for liners or for brows.
213 is a simple eyeshadow bursh if you need it


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 3, 2005)

The 224 is my most used e/s brush, and the 109 is great for more precise blush application.


----------



## GLOSSER (Nov 13, 2005)

*MAC brushes?*

What brushes do you consider to be a necessity?


----------



## mrsroberson2007 (Nov 13, 2005)

I cant live without #187, the stippling brush. Its really great to blend your foundation, a must have. Plus, i havent found one other brand that even makes a stippling brush!


----------



## Isis (Nov 13, 2005)

*These are what I like to use*

For Eye:
209 Eye liner (for cream & liquid liners)
212 Flatliner (for lining with eye shadow)
219 Pencil Brush (small areas)
231 Small Shader (smudging)
239 Eye Shading Brush (all over color, or packing)
272 small Angled Shader (I love this for the crease)

For Face:
190 Foundation
116 Blush

I like to have something for everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




HTH some!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 14, 2005)

My Urban Decay slanted eyeliner/brow brush, along with UD's eye blender brush. My slanted brush makes fluidline application a breeze.

MAC ones, #228 for applying paints on lids (it's teensy and so am I & my features), and #242 which is pretty versatile.

And oh gosh how I want a #187 stippling, like everyone else. Great for pigmented blush, which I love (NARS) and it's apparently very versatile.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

The brush set supplied on the M·A·C professional makeup artistry course I attended was designed to be enough to cover all requirements for someone starting out as a professional makeup artist.  The set contains;


129 - Blush/Powder brush 
192 - Face/Cheek/Foundation brush 
217 - Blending brush 
219 - Pencil brush 
222 - Tapered blending 
249 - Large shader 
266 - Small angle 
316 - Lip brush (also good for concealer) 
Everything we did on the course was achieved with these brushes.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 14, 2005)

The 190, 180, and 187 are pretty much the only brushes that I use for an everyday casual look.  187 is perfect for applying most/any face products (Blush, Bronzer, MSFs, CCBs), 190 is wonderful for foundation/pressed powder, and the 180 is great for buffing and removing excess powder.


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 15, 2005)

My faves and staples:

Face:
187 - Perfect for applying foundation, MSFs, CCBs, blush, bronzers, etc...
190 - Great for foundation and other cream makeup
168 - Perfect for contouring and applying powder blush

Eyes:
I love, love, love the white goat-haired brushes.  I have several of each of the following:
217 - Perfect for blending and applying washes of color
219 - great for applying smudgy eyeliner and doing detail crease work
222 - this is a little more tapered than the 224 so if you have a smaller crease this works better
224 - great for blending
239 - the PERFECT brush for packing color onto the lid.  It's short, stiff, and dense so it picks up the right amount of color.  I use this for really bold looks.
And for eyeliner I like the 209.  You can get a super thin line or a thicker line.  I love this for the fluidlines, it's the only one I use.


----------



## Isabel (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Everyone... I'm asking for MAC brushes for Christmas and I wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions of what I should get.

I already have these MAC brushes:
190
213
266
217
219


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 15, 2005)

Take a look at the recent thread MAC Brushes?

Possibly a thread merge candidate?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 15, 2005)

You don't seem to have a powder/blush brush so a 129 would be a good idea perhaps as it's versatile and you don't have a lip brush - the 316 is very good.


----------



## Midgard (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isabel* 
_Hey Everyone... I'm asking for MAC brushes for Christmas and I wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions of what I should get.

I already have these MAC brushes:
190
213
266
217
219_

 
I love:
239 - for dense application
222 - for crease work


----------



## KJam (Nov 16, 2005)

180
187
224
239
272


----------



## Sar (Nov 20, 2005)

*MAC brushes*

I have never thought brushes could make much a difference to your make up and always used my fingers. Lately I have read so many people saying how much a difference they make so I have absoloutly no MAC brushes atall.

Im wanting one for foundation,a few for my eyes like blending smaller ones for eye liner..etc or any other brushes that might be usefull?? any suggestions..? xxx


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 20, 2005)

in the General Makeup Discussion forum is a sticky at the top about makeup brushes.

i buy brushes at the art supply store - not from makeup companies!


----------



## Sar (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_in the General Makeup Discussion forum is a sticky at the top about makeup brushes.

i buy brushes at the art supply store - not from makeup companies!_

 
I looked there.. I meant more what sort of brush's shapes are best for which part of the face? Im not very good with these things. I know on the mac site it has these things but some might be better than others cause there is a few for the same sort of thing and are any essentials? I will probably go look at my local art supply shop though


----------



## martygreene (Nov 20, 2005)

you may wish to check out the brush reviews here: http://www.makeupaddict.org/brushes.html

It's a site run by one of our lovely specktra members, and is very informative and useful.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 21, 2005)

for foundation- the 190 brush is heavenly, also the 187 stippling brush is perfect for a light foundation application.... for eyes, the basics are the 213 (applying) , 239 (shading) and i use the 217 for blending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That website that martygreene provided is excellent, so please do go and check out the reviews on them


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 11, 2006)

*MAC brushes*

Im planning to get some MAC brushes sometime this year and was wondering which ones I should get? What are your favorite brushes for the eyes and face?​


----------



## Isis (Jan 11, 2006)

Personally I love the White Goat hair brushes the best for some reason. Sorry thats not very specific, but I just noticed that all my MAC brushes are the white hair ones LOL
I had to check the numbers, and they are:

#'s 217, 219, 239, & 272. Those are all eye brushes.


----------



## angela (Jan 11, 2006)

As you go along you'll realize the brushes that you'll need and the brushes you can do without. But for me..these are my absolute essentials!:
eyes-
224 for crease & blending
213 lid
266 eye lining
252 highlighting
217 applying ccbs, paints, and i find it useful for blending

Face-
129 blush/powder brush
187 for foundation, msfs, and overall blending of facial mu!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks girls, i got to check those brushes out on the maconline store.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Brushes*

What would be the most important brushes to use and work with and to have in a collection?


----------



## inbigtrouble (Jan 16, 2006)

For eyes, I have to say that I could not live without my 266 for applying shadow as a liner and my 224, which I use every day to apply a wash to my lids.  I love the 224 for its fluffiness, but it still seems to afford a good amount of control.

HTH!


----------



## Midgard (Jan 16, 2006)

At the moment (oh yes, it changes monthly) I can't live without:
222 for crease
239 for lid
272 for defined crease
224 for blending and highlighting
266 for my brows and lining the lower lashline

For my face I don't use any MAC brushes!


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 16, 2006)

I think everyone definitely needs the 239 for lid and the 224 for crease and blending.


----------



## user3 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sephora large e/s brush! It's a must for blending!
I could toss out all my e/s brushes and live off just that one!

For my face MAC 187!

For lining my eyes  Pixi duo liner and Sephora brow brush.

For my Lips Becca portable lip brush.


----------



## User20 (Jan 16, 2006)

For me the I can't ever live without even if my life depended on it brushes are 187 & 239. Otherwise I love the 190 and sometimes fall for the 168, but can do without as long as I have some other tools (mostly sponges & 187 <---- see how important this brush is to me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## amillion (Jan 17, 2006)

I love my 239 for the lid and 217 to blend as well as a crease brush.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

My beloved UD blender brush and UD brow/eyeliner brush are the best. My first 2 brushes and my most used ones. Love them!


----------



## ninahxd (Jan 26, 2006)

*brushes?*

heys, im a newbie to brushes. can anybody recommend me what brushes to buy that i need. all kinds. and even better,if you have a picture,post it up =) i bought a few, but im not exactly sure. thanks alot


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 27, 2006)

MAC brush wise i love the 168 and 190 for the face, for eyes i love the 219 and 239....i don't use lip brushes cause i just normally where lipgloss.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 28, 2006)

The brush I use most for shadow is the 242 followed the 252 and 208 for liner. For blending my favs are the 213 and 224. If you get on maccosmetics.com you can see pics/descriptions of all the brushes.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 28, 2006)

you can check maccosmetics.com for the pics.

my favorites are...

face: 190, 116, 192, 187
eyes: 213, 217, 224, 266
i dont have any lip brushes from mac. i have a retractable one from sephora tho.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 29, 2006)

This page is a great one.. Has a list of brush reveiws with pictures. HTH!

http://www.makeupaddict.org/brushes.html


----------



## hungrychild (Jan 29, 2006)

face : 190 (foundation brush)
168 (blush brush)

eyes : 212 (liner brush)
213 (eyeshadow wash/application brush)
219 (defined crease or smoky liner brush)
222 (blending brush)
272 (eyeshadow application brush)

those are all my necessities.


----------



## ninahxd (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Alot! Love You All!  8)


----------



## Nico. (Feb 12, 2006)

*I need some eye shadow brushes.*

I'm finally sick of my old Aveda ones. What shadow brushes should I get? I don't want a million of them, I'm thinking four at the most. The only decent brush for the eye area I currently own is MAC's 266, so please help me out.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 12, 2006)

ok here we go:

217 for blending, wash and browbone
219 for outer v, defined crease and smudging liner
222 for crease work (best ever)
272 for bold colors on lid

and if you wanna get 5 - 224, because it's nicer than a classic fluff brush and you can use it for lighter washes, crease and blending

HTH!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 12, 2006)

213, 217, 242, and one of the angled brushes that would work to line your eyes.


----------



## user2 (Feb 12, 2006)

222, 219, 252, 209, 213 and you're done!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 12, 2006)

219 brush is my life


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 20, 2006)

*which MAC brushes are essential??*

Ok, I've had a set of Sephora brushes for awhile now, but since finding this site it is clear I need to upgrade.  Maybe my makeup will look as good as all of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So which brushes do you consider must haves for me to start with?  I want to purchase five.  I really need some good blending brushes for eyes.  The only MAC brush I have is the small angle (for the brows), I don't even know the number.  

Thanks!


----------



## talk2mesun (Feb 20, 2006)

*zzzzz*

zzzzz


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 20, 2006)

Moved to Recommendations.

I paid 75 AUD for my #187 - and oh I don't regret a single penny! I thoroughly recommend it!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 20, 2006)

i say wait till oct for the brush sets


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 20, 2006)

187. i have two. and i want more. is that bad? haha but seriously, this is the most amazingly versatile brush ever. i use one for MSFs and occasionally blush and bronzer, and the other for liquid products, such as moistureblend foundation, or the cream blushes and glimmershimmers. i have never encountered a brush that distributes product quite like this does. the flirt counterpart doesn't come close. this is worth the money, and is not as delicate as it looks. mine gets washed very often, and is still in pristine shape.

239, 224 for eyeshadow and blending. 266 for lining. i also use my 168 angled blush brush a lotl. seriously, mac brushes are worth the investment, just make sure you take care of them. and in my experiences, the special sets and special editions don't quite make up for the real thing. i sold my mini brushes, cause they just didnt seem to be as nice.


----------



## Vennie (Feb 20, 2006)

*My Faves*

I can't live without brush for eyes is the 217.  I have much love for this brush.  It is great for blending but also for application.  I also love the 219(pencil brush) for crease and eye defining.  This brush makes doing a smokey eye easy!  Third would be the 239 eyeshading.  This is a great brush for sheering out eye shades or also for when you want to put alot of color on the brush and pack it on the lids for an impact of color.

For face the 187 is a must have. 

I have some of the travel / holiday setsand while they are great for touch ups/travel. They aren't a substitute for the regular brushes in quality


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 20, 2006)

i think its 219 the pencil brush, i use this for the crease and it applys shadow there w/o a flaw! AND the 150 for ur powders


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 20, 2006)

217 is awesome for blending.
239 is amazing for lid and depositing alot of color.
275 is an awesome crease brush.
219 is an aawesome pencil brush, I generally use it on my lower lash line and have never used it in the crease, but I've heard it's awesome for that as well!!

187 is just amazing for the face! 
180 is an awesome face brush as well!


----------



## bocagirl (Feb 20, 2006)

217 for blending
242 for paints, pigments, or lid
219 for crease work or outer v
275 for crease, lid or blending
187 for everything else


----------



## DivineFacez (Feb 20, 2006)

217
239
266
219
Hope this helps!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_i say wait till oct for the brush sets_

 
yeah i agree


but i love 213 my fave brush for e/s i use them everyday and when i am lasy i use this one brush for the whole eye


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 20, 2006)

I have the 224 for blending and I don't recommend it.
I recommend the 219 and the 242.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 21, 2006)

252, 266, and 224


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_252, 266, and 224 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


YOU HIT IT!!! i love all 3 of those!


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_i say wait till oct for the brush sets_

 

Ohh there will be new brush sets in October??? I can't wait!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Ohh there will be new brush sets in October??? I can't wait!_

 
yes every single YEAR!!!!!!if u search ebay for this past holidays brush sets there already up to like $100.00!!!and yes im pretty sure its october when the brush sets come out....and then in november comes the lip sets eye shadow sets pigmet sets paint set...i got almost every single one this past year!


----------



## litlaur (Feb 21, 2006)

239 - great for packing on color, 272 is basically an angled version of the 239, so you might like the shape better

187 - I adore this brush. Its great for applying powder products to the face. And it's also pretty and soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




219 - great for smoky lashlines...and crease (but I have monolids, so that doesn't apply to me)

I have the 224 for blending, but I've heard so many great things about the 217, it seems that's the way to go. The 224 is a little too big for my tastes, and the 217 looks better shaped.

Pretty much echoing a lot of what has already been said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But there are definitely good (sometimes better) brushes from other brands. I love my Sephora Professional angled brush for Fluidlines. Other angled brushes I've tried were too poky, too thick, or too thin. I also use Smashbox #13 for foundation, but I don't know how it compares to MAC's 190 since I've never used that.


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_yes every single YEAR!!!!!!if u search ebay for this past holidays brush sets there already up to like $100.00!!!and yes im pretty sure its october when the brush sets come out....and then in november comes the lip sets eye shadow sets pigmet sets paint set...i got almost every single one this past year!_

 
Thanks so much for the info!!!!


----------



## xiahe (Feb 22, 2006)

the 213 is your basic e/s brush, so you can choose to either buy it or skip it, it's up to you.
the 217 is great for blending
the 219 is a great crease brush
the 239 is great for pigments

as for lining (with fluidline) i prefer the 266, but others may disagree.  other people say the 266 is too large and cumbersome to line the eyes with, so they prefer the 263, which is a smaller version of the 266.  if you don't like angled brushes for e/l, then the 208 or 209 are good options.


----------



## KJam (Feb 22, 2006)

187, 190, 180, 239, 266, 272


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 26, 2006)

*Basic Brushes*

What are the basic MAC brushes every make-up kit should have?


----------



## Rowan (Feb 26, 2006)

#213 for lid & highlight
#242 for cream e/s
#224 for crease
#219 for outer "v"
#217 for blending it all together

I also like the #239.  It's a great brush for packing color onto the lid.  I don't consider it a basic, but I would check it out for when you want to expand your brush collection.


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2006)

I like Rowan's recommendations. Also the 266 for liner and brows.


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, i only have a few brushes so i wanted to get more!


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 27, 2006)

When I asked the MA in Amsterdam what basic brush I needed to apply eye shadow, one that could do anything, she recommended the #239. She said it was the alltime basic brush for a lot of the other MA's over there too.
O, and how about the #187 stippling brush for foundation, skinfinishes, powders and blushes (creme or powder). This appears to be a versatile face brush. Works even with liquid products!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank-you for the recommendations you lot, i really appreciate it!


----------



## user2 (Feb 27, 2006)

#187
#190
#194
#208
#209
#213
#239
#252


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 28, 2006)

#190, #187, #239, #224, #266.


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 1, 2006)

Second #239 and #252.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Mar 1, 2006)

208, 224, 239, and my pinkey finger is my must-have-basics


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

*Need some recs for MAC Brushes...*

Hi,
What are some good basic MAC brushes to start off with? Also, I have a few questions as I'm new to all this. What is Fluid Fix (hope I'm saying it right) and what do you use it for? Some one posted in FOTD about using a black base... what's that for? And when someone says I'm a MAC  NCC23 something something, what does that mean? Thanks and hope I don't sound totally ignorant! Thanks


----------



## kare31 (Mar 13, 2006)

Good brushes to start with IMO:
Eyes:  a stiff brush, a softer brush for blending, and an eyeliner brush --  224, 242, 263 (217, 219, 239 are great to add later)
Face: 190, 136, 150 (187 is great for later)

Great brush reviews here:  http://makeupaddict.org/brushes.html

"Fluid fix":  My guess would be this -- Studio Fix foundation, orignally in a powder foundation, now comes in a liquid form

"Black base":  helps make shadows appear more vibrant, I use graphito paint, or smolder eye kohl for this

"NC23 something":  the shade range of MAC's concealers/foundations/powders
http://www.specktra.net/foundation.php

Hope that helps, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 13, 2006)

My favorite eye brushes:
224 for blending
272 or 239 type for packing on color
242 for cream products or packing on color too
some sort of angle brush: 266, 263, 212, 209 for lining, the best depends on your own opinion, people like different ones.


----------



## bocagirl (Mar 14, 2006)

187 is superb. 
217 I use for the crease
242 for paints, pigments, applying colour to the lid and browbone
219 for the crease for lining
266 for brows or lining


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 14, 2006)

Smolder eye khol with Stars N' Rockets is awesome!


----------



## Whitney Costner (Mar 14, 2006)

My absolute basics are:

Eyes -
212 (liner)
252 (lid)
272 (crease)

Face - 
190 (foundation)
150 (powder)
168 (blush)


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 14, 2006)

Everyone is posting some awesome brushes but i am noticing noone mentioning the #222...I can't live without this brush!...if I had to have only a couple brushes, it would be #252-lid, #222-crease & blending, #266-lining.


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 14, 2006)

Alright, here is my opinion:

Brushes: 
Eyes: 222 for your crease (however, if you have a large crease, the 224), 272 for lid (if you have asian eyes I've heard that the 228 is great), and can do crease, and an eyeliner brush. This is personal. I like the 209, but you might like angled or flat better.
Face: 190 (I ADORE my foundation brush). If you're new to makeup you might think you don't need one, you could use fingers or a sponge. Nope! You'll look so much better and use so much less foundation with the brush. A good powder and blush brush are good too. I would recommend a true powder brush (126 or 150), and a true blush brush (116) rather than the combined one (129). In my opinion, the 129 is too small for powder, to large for blush, so it works for neither (just my opinion).

Fluid fix is indeed Studio Fix Fluid. You should definitely go searching around the MAC site as well as makeupalley.com (the product reviews on there help a lot). Its always good to familiarize yourself with the products. That way when you go to buy them you wont be clueless or feel intimidated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you end up LOVING MAC


----------



## blondehott (Mar 14, 2006)

266 works great to apply fluidlines


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks ladies! I'm making notes of all the brushes. I'm trying to do my research now for when I'm able to get to the MAC counter in the near future(hopefully). I have the SMALLEST MAC collection now. I do have a 15 pan palette with ONE eyeshadow (pink venus), MAC Shimpagne SF, Viva Glam V lipstick and gloss and Coco pigment (jar) and various pigment samples. I'm expecting: Botanical e/s and 6 pan blush palette (ebay). I actually **** several MAC items that make me cringe when I think of it (Pleasureflush, Porcelain Pink and Stereo Rose-eekkk!). I didn't know that I was going to get addicted to MAC. Why is it so addicting? All the purty and shiny colors I suppose


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Want to start with MAC brushes..100$ recs?*

Im basically giving myself 100$ to start out, what are some brush essentials??


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 16, 2006)

i need to know this too. great thread


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 16, 2006)

My brush essentials are...
187 Stippling Brush (you can use this with foundation, blush or the msf's)
213 Fluff brush
219 Pencil Brush
252 large shader brush
266 small angle brush


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 16, 2006)

These total out to more than $100, but you can decide which ones will benefit you the most.
187 Stippling Brush 
190 Foundation Brush
217 Blending Brush
239 Eye Shading Brush
266 Small Angle Brush


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 16, 2006)

#187 stippling brush
#217 blending brush
#239 eye shading brush
#266 small angle brush


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 16, 2006)

Instead of the 239 and 217/219, get the 272 (if available).  It's good for both the crease and packing on color.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 16, 2006)

187-$42.00
239-$24.00
219-$22.50
266-$18.50

total= $107.00 + tax


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 16, 2006)

MAC brushes are def. a very good investment.  I always want to buy fun things like lippies & e/s instead of functional things, like brushes.  But when I have resisted that temptation and forced myself to buy them, I NEVER regret it and find myself wondering how I lived so long w/o them!  Anyhoo, to start out, I would recommend....

#252 (Large Shader Brush) = $29
#222 (Tapered Blending Brush) = $28
#187 (Stippling Brush) = $42

Subtotal = $99
(w/tax) Total = about $107

252 will give you a great all-over lid brush which you need.  You also need a very good crease brush.  I have bought the 224 & 217, but the 222 is way better IMO b/c it's stiffer and you have more control.  Last but DEF not least, you need the 187 (that's just a given).  I'm sure you've noticed how many people are IN LOVE with this brush, and it's for good reason.  This will give you a brush that is amazing for blush, MSFs, bronzer, Studio Fix, etc.  If I had NO MAC brushes and $100 to spend, I wish a MAC MA would have recommended these 3 brushes to me.  HTH!  Have fun!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Later on I would also add...
219 - awesome for smudging your eyeliner!
239 - smaller shader brush great for really packing on color
316 - a lip brush lets you get such a great, smooth l/s application
242 - fab brush for either dotting on concealer or applying paints
129 - another all-round good face brush, good for applying powder fndtn or really packing on blush.


----------



## KJam (Mar 16, 2006)

187 for blushes and MSFs
239 or 272 for eyeshadow (239 is great for packing color, 272 is great for shaping/crease)
224 for crease and blending
266 for liner/brows


----------



## KJam (Mar 16, 2006)

187 for blushes and MSFs
239 or 272 for eyeshadow (239 is great for packing color, 272 is great for shaping/crease)
224 for crease and blending
266 for liner/brows


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 
_Im basically giving myself 100$ to start out, what are some brush essentials??_

 
First off,do you use liquid foundation of just powder?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well I plan on it after my little trip I basically use whatever I'm in the "mood" for..and we all know people go over their limits on here so yeah...but I can't just GET THEM ALL.


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

187 ($42)- face, great for blending, def a must
217 or 224 ($28-$32)- really good for blending shadows
266 ($18 ) - amazing liner brush

those are the 3 brushes i use EVERY day: thats about 100 i think


----------



## hungrychild (Mar 18, 2006)

187 - face (all the uses have already been listed)
217 - blending brush
239 - really great for packing on the color

those are really the bare necessities that everyone needs, anyway. after that, you can move on to other important brushes (like a liner brush, or a foundation brush)


----------



## Wattage (Apr 8, 2006)

*Rate your fave eye brushes & help me out!*

So I got 75$ in GC's at The Bay through my Visa points (please don't ask how much I had to spend to get these bloody points...) and I have decided I am going to to treat myself to some new brushes! 

I would like some shadow brushes - I have only a few right now. 

Can you please rate *your TOP 3 favorite MAC eye brushes* & why you love them?

TIA!






_Edit: I just realized this probably should have gone in the recs forum - oopsey daisey..._


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 8, 2006)

The 242, cause it's the best for paints and CCB, the 219 for crease and outer V/smudge work, and the 222 for blending.


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 8, 2006)

242 I use to apply shadow and paints to the lid, colour to the browbone
219 for the crease or lining
266 to line, colour to the browbone, apply shadow to the brows


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bocagirl* 
_242 I use to apply shadow and paints to the lid, colour to the browbone
219 for the crease or lining
266 to line, colour to the browbone, apply shadow to the brows_

 
I'd also suggest the 266, which I myself don't own, but only because I already have two really awesome brow brushes which I love....one by Anastasia (the brow guru) and a Sephora one. But yeah, if I didn't already own those two, the 266 would be essential.


----------



## serendipityii (Apr 8, 2006)

266 for brows, lining
239 to pack on color
217 for blending


----------



## petalpusher (Apr 9, 2006)

217 for blending
219 for the crease and under the eye
272 (it's just like the 239 except it's angled)

Those are the three eye brushes that I own, but I'm probably going to pick up the 222 for blending soon.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 9, 2006)

239 packing on color and detail, 217 blending and overall lid, 266 lining and brows (because i use so many fluidlines). B


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 9, 2006)

239 for lid and packing on color
222 for blending and crease
219 for defining crease and inner and outer v, as well as eyeliner smudging and precision blending (this is really a wonderful, multi-purpose brush!)


----------



## Katgirl625 (Apr 9, 2006)

The beloved 224 for blending.  You can actually do an entire eye with this brush and nothing else.

The 219 pencil brush - I actually think this is my absolute favorite brush in the entire world.  Enough said.

The 242 for piggies and packing on color - it's a good stiff brush.


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 9, 2006)

224- great for blending
219- for lining and smudging under lower lashes
209- perfect for lining


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

242 - I bought it upon various recommendations and the things it can be used for eye-wise is nearly endless.

My other 2 faves aren't MAC ones, sorry I can only give you one rec.


----------



## talk2mesun (Apr 9, 2006)

217 - blending, eyeshadow/pigment application, glitter application, brow highlight application
242 - packs on pigments like no other. however, if you dont use pigments i wouldnt rate this as a must have.
263 - great liner  brush, can use wet or dry pigments or eyeshadows, is precise, and is soft so it doesnt hurt your delicate skin


----------



## KJam (Apr 11, 2006)

239 for packing color on lid
266 for lining
272 for crease


----------



## kirstetten (Apr 11, 2006)

The 224 is the most awesome crease brush, for me it blends so amazingly it makes any colour combo possible!

The 213 fluff brush I love, but nobody else seems to!
&
The 209 for lining.


----------



## sel00187 (Apr 21, 2006)

*MAC brushes?*

I'm going to get some MAC brushes soon, im revamping my make-up bag lol what brushes would u recomend for each make-up item. for example, concealer, eye shadow, eye liner, blush/bronzer etc...
id be really grateful for your help.
thanks!
x


----------



## alysia (Apr 21, 2006)

Eyes: 239 & the 217


----------



## xiahe (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sel00187* 
_I'm going to get some MAC brushes soon, im revamping my make-up bag lol what brushes would u recomend for each make-up item. for example, concealer, eye shadow, eye liner, blush/bronzer etc...
id be really grateful for your help.
thanks!
x_

 
eyes:

*liner:* i personally LOVE the 266, and you can use this for your brows, as well. if you want a smaller angled brush, try the 208; if you don't like using angled brushes for liner, try the 209 which is a very fine pointed brush.

*pigments:* 239, hands down.

*eyeshadow:* really the only brushes you need are the 213 for e/s application, the 217 for blending and the 219 for the crease.


----------



## zwfan (Apr 21, 2006)

*help choosing some eye brushes*

hi everyone, I'm new to here
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was hooked by MAC just recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. I want to expand my MAC collection by having some eyeshadow brushes. I only have 266 and a nordstrom exclusive brush set. The set is raraly used since I'm not satisfied with the quality of SE brushes. Could anyone recommend me a list of top 5 most frequently used eyeshadow brushes?
Thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2006)

moved to recs


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 21, 2006)

Get the 222 for blending, the 242 for Paints and CCB, and the 219 for crease work and to smoke it out.
With those three, you don't need any others, IMO.


----------



## alysia (Apr 21, 2006)

239 for applying and 217 for blending


----------



## MACBunny (Apr 21, 2006)

Second the 222, awesome crease brush.  I also really like the 219 for smudging liner, 239 for packing on color, and the 217 for applying paints.  I was sooo messy with my pain application, but then an MA recommended the 217 for it and it is amazing.  So if you like paints, def. get that one.  HTH!


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, 239 too!


----------



## i_say_potato (Apr 22, 2006)

Agree with 239 and 217, but for me, I can use 217 for everything.  Even though it says it's supposed to be a blending brush, it's very versatile.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 23, 2006)

I was going to recommend the #242 eye shader, it's very versatile, apparently it can be used for paints too (I personally prefer a smaller brush as my features are so small).


----------



## xSazx (Apr 26, 2006)

*Eye Brushes*

basically I only have some cheapy drugstore brushes, that are just horrible.

I do have the 266 though, but what other brushes would you say were nessecities for applying eyeshadow/blending etc? 

& do better quality brushes make a big difference in application?

thanksss <3


----------



## alysia (Apr 26, 2006)

239, and 217 definatly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes, yes they do. I was a hold out & I'll never go back.


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 27, 2006)

I think the better quality brushes make a big difference. For blending, I strongly second the 217! I think its actually my favourite brush...so soft...


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 27, 2006)

i second the 239 and the 217. i find i use the 272 and 252 quite a bit as well. honestly, those 4 brushes, plus the 266, and i think i'd be pretty much set. i have a bunch of other brushes, yet those are the ones that i constantly reach for.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

#242 was recommended to me heaps and that is a great one, though I'm going to have to consider #217 as so many others recommend that too.


----------



## Stephy (Apr 27, 2006)

242 works really well for applying eyeshadow. This brush is has firm short hairs that are perfect for fitting into the crease and adding eyeshadow to the bottom of your eye (if you like this look). I also own the 217 brush which is fantastic for blending. It's got longer hairs that are much softer which made it a little bit harder to use for applying eyeshadow so I bought the 242 brush as well. I am so pleased with these two brushes (that work wonderful as a team) that I don't plan to buy any more.


----------



## xSazx (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll def check em all out!


----------



## sel00187 (Apr 27, 2006)

thats great! thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll have to save a bit though first hehe x


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 30, 2006)

here is my basic run down.....


129
252
239
222
208


----------



## ette (Apr 30, 2006)

187, 190, 192, 213, 222, 219, 252, 266.


----------



## samila18 (Apr 30, 2006)

*favorite MAC brushes?*

I deleted this because I noticed the SAME post a few down!!! sorry!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 4, 2006)

*brushes, anyone?*

Im sure this has been asked a million times but i was wondering if anyone could recommend any brushes. Brand, or number actually jus ANYTHING.  I jus need to know what works and what the hell to stay away from
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Im tryin to build up .... but i dont want to end up buying shitty.. or overly prices things. Thanks guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Vanessa


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 4, 2006)

If you are looking for non-pricey,.. some people on here use Sonia Kashuk from Target,..  I have a few and they are nice,.. and there has been some talk about the Upstage Brand Called Posh,..think this is available at Meijers/Drugstore. They felt nice,.. but I dont have any yet. I also use a lot of actual art brushes,.. But You can tell the difference in my collection of what is the best,...I have a lot of MAC brushes,.. a few Clinique brushes,.. and the Sephora Brand brushes are pretty nice too.


----------



## bellaetoile (May 4, 2006)

okay...MAC brushes: my personal essentials are the 187 (i have two, one for cream, one for powder products), because this brush is just the best thing ever. MSFs, studio fix fluid, anything. controlled, even application, pricey, but worth it. IMO the flirt skunk brush does NOT compare, as you just can't put a $6 brush and a $42 brush side by side and expect them to do the same things. the 168 is a good blush/face contour brush, and is really the only blush brush i use with any regularity. if you want to spend the money, go for the 150 powder brush as well. i have the 190 foundation brush, but PREFER the smashbox foundation brush. it just is easier to work with, and i find it distributes the foundation better, and more evenly.

eyes: 266 for liner and brows is a must. 239 is the best brush ever for packing on colort, 272 and 228 for detailed and blending work, 228 is particularly good at working with pigments since its SO tiny and cuts down majorly on fallout. plus, it really packs on color in tiny places. 252 if you want something thats pretty good at color washes, and 217 to blend. i don't really use lip brushes. 

too faced had a brush set awhile ago that was 5 or 6 brushes (blush, several eye, etc.) that came in a hot pink and leopard print case that was like $45...iif you can find it, get it, as the brushes were all amazingly good quality. i got it at sephora like 3 years ago, and the brushes are still in excellent shape. sonia kashuk and nars have pretty good brushes as well. IMO, the full size brushes are worth the extra money, as i've found that the brush set brushes generally aren't as good quality. plus, i like the longer handles better. go to a counter, try some brushes out, get a feel for what you like, because everyones brush preference is different.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 5, 2006)

Thank you guys, thats helps out alot.


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

I have a couple of Urban Decay ones and they are pretty good - the eye blending brush, and the liner/brow brush. I'm planning to get their powder one too, just haven't got round to it yet.

I also have a Becca foundation brush which I like very much.

Plus the MAC 187, I know it's expensive, and even more so for anyone outside the States, but I don't regret it one bit!


----------



## hypergrl273 (May 6, 2006)

most of mine are from sallys beauty supply the brand is face secrets! and i love them, most of my friends have mac brushes and prefer some of mine! they range from $3-around $12, hope i helped!


----------



## x music is love (May 7, 2006)

MAC brushes:
239 - packing on color
266 - liner
224 - blending


----------



## Charnelle (May 12, 2006)

*MAC Brushes*

Helllooo Ladies.
I need some help with brushes. I'm going to MAC tomorrow.
And i'm pretty much clueless as to what to get for brushes.
I already have 224, i'd really like something thats great for doing creases and lining. I'd perfer to only need to get 2.
Can you guys make any suggestions from personal experience and what you guys like.
Thanks a bundle.


----------



## maxcat (May 13, 2006)

Do you have a 269 angle brush? It's great for sharp lines if you use it wet and you can use it for moving colour into your crease. And filling in your eyebrows. And your fluidline. 
The 224 is still the best for crease blending...  
I'd either reccomend a 272 if you want something stiffer that's going to give you more colour deposit than the 224 ... and the 219 is all the great things about a sponge applicator (Smudge!)with none of the bad. (Uneven! Won't come clean!)


----------



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

*Must have e/s brushes?*

I am in desperate need of expanding my brush collection. I have a penchant for buying face brushes when my e/s brush collection is so small and sad looking. The ones I have are old but in good condition, except the numbers have rubbed off so I'm not 100% sure which ones I have.

I know I have the 208, which I use for Fluidlines and other lining. The others are 224 and 242 (I think!). Isn't that pathetic? Only 3 brushes!

So...what do I need to get? I am thinking I definitely need a good crease brush since the ones I have are a little big for that.


----------



## ben (Jul 29, 2006)

-stila #15 - this is a double ended brush, one end is the same as the 213 (mac) and the other is similar to the 219 but way softer. (i used one end to apply shadow to the lid and the other to add shadow to the crease

-mac 217 - this brush is so soft and full, it works well to blend out harsh lines an smooth everything out

-mac 252 - this baby is the best for packing on colour

-mac 266 - i only use this brush when i use shadow or pigment as liner

-quo angled brush - works well to apply fluideline (brush is a lot thinner than 266)

-lise watier lash and eyebrow brush - angled brush on one end, lash brush on the other


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

maybe these links will help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ht=eye+brushes

here's another one:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...yeshadow+brush

I'm sure you might find more of these type of threads by using the search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  option.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

and another one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...t=crease+brush[/url]


----------



## Midgard (Jul 30, 2006)

my favorites are: 224, 239, 222, 219, 217


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 30, 2006)

MAC #239 is a great shading brush =)~


----------



## Lalli (Aug 3, 2006)

MAC 217 brush is amazing for blending eyeshadows and pigments! .. I invested in the stippling brush and its great! i use it as a blusher brush too!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 3, 2006)

For the cheecks u defenitely fot pick up mac 187 or skunck flirt brush


----------



## Meeky2004 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Beginner's Staple Brushes, Ideas Anyone?*

Hey girlies! I'm new to the forum and absolutely adore it.  I was just wondering what MAC brushes are considered must-haves for a beginner's collection? I currently use Bare Minerals for my foundation and my kit included a Concealer, Flawless Application, and Kabuki brush.  I definitely want to do new things with my eyes and play up my cheeks with color too.  I would of course love to own all the MAC brushes, but I'm looking for everday tools. 

TIA,

Lauren


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 4, 2006)

208 angled brush: for eyeshadow and eyeliners
129 blush brush: u can use it for blush and powders
252/242 eyeshadow brush: good nylon bristle brush for shadind
217: my favorite blending brush


----------



## GODDESS (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey,

Number 187 the skunk brush is a must have for about everything, especially blush bronzer, and msfs! Its super soft! It can even be used for mineral make-up!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 4, 2006)

219.... and 266 if you use fluidlines...


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Aug 6, 2006)

*need recs for essential mac brushes*

Hey all

I'm updating my brush set and trying to use just mac brushes.

What do you all think are essentials and must haves?


----------



## GODDESS (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey,

The must haves are

For mineral makeup the 182 kabuki
For practically everything is the 187 "skunk brush"
The 207 face duster, its great to get off that loose shadow that falls on your face!
The 209 for gel eyeliner, great to thin or think lines!
The 213 fluff brush, great to eyeshadows and piggyss

Those are my rec's for must haves!!


----------



## llucidity (Aug 6, 2006)

My must haves-

182 - essential buffing tool!
187 - you can use it for anything so what the hell
217 - blends amazingly


----------



## Incus (Aug 16, 2006)

Cheers you guys. 

Can I just ask... what's the purpose of the stippling brush?


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incus* 
_Cheers you guys. 

Can I just ask... what's the purpose of the stippling brush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's main purpose is to provide a sheer application of heavily pigmented products.  It's mainly used for MSFs, but you can also use it to apply powder, blush, and even liquid foundation.  I own one and I love using it for blush because I often have a tendency to look like a clown with visible streaks of colour when it comes to using regular blush brushes.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Need brushes for applying eyeshadows*

The only MAC brush that I own is the 182 buffer brush...I really something to help my eyeshadows and should I use a different brush for pigments.  Thanks


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 25, 2006)

i use the 252 (unpopular, i know) and the 224 and 266 ones. sometimes the 242, as well.

224 is a staple.


----------



## tracie (Aug 25, 2006)

239, 219, and 224 are the ones i reach for the most.

The 217 and 272 are also nice, and I like the 208 for an angled brush.


----------



## lightsinsorrow (Aug 25, 2006)

The ones I worth with most are: 213, 217 (much superior in blending to 224, IMO), 219, 275, 242, and 209.


----------



## lovemetodeath (Oct 10, 2006)

*which brushes*

DH is going to buy me some MAC brushes for xmas (he doesn't know it yet though!) so i need recs on which ones to get. I know I definatly want the 190 and 187 but i want some eye brushes too.

I did think about the eye and face holiday brush sets but keep hearing the quality is not so good so would i be better off just getting 5 or 6 full size brushes instead.

So far i have absolutely no MAC brushes at all just a load of cheap and nasty ones and it's eye brushes i'm really lacking on although i do have a decent(ish) eyeliner brush which works fine so it's mainly a shadow brush (not too big cos i have small eyes) and crease brush and a blending brush i need.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah I feel you on that! MAC brushes are expensive so the only ones I have been able to afford are: (That is on seperate pay checks of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

224, 217 (both great for blending and are essential IMO) 
242 (great for packing on colors like Lustres and pigments)
266 (great for filling in brows and lining under the eye. Some people also like this for Fluidlines but I use a pointy eye liner brush for that.)

I do plan on buying the mini Skunk one (forgot the number 188 I think) when they do come out with it, it's way cheaper then the original size one and I heard it's better for blush than the bigger one.

Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 10, 2006)

217 239 187 for msf


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 10, 2006)

seconding the 224 suggestion. it's my favorite brush EVAR. 

the ones i use every single day are: 224, 242 (or 252 whichever size you prefer), 209 and 187. they are the essential cannot-live-without ones for me.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 2, 2007)

That's it?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 2, 2007)

the 187 is very useful for the face. i use the 187 and 188 for foundation, mousturizer, blush, msf's...they're very versatile.

for the eye, the 217 applies like a dream. this is a brush that i definitely think is worth the money, and couldn't be replicated with any drug store brush.

if you use fluidlines, the 266 is a must as well.

if you fill in your brows, the 208 is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this helps some!


----------



## sweetcandy1979 (Mar 11, 2007)

*mac brushes*

hi,
i'm about to buy mac brushes for the first time what ones are the best to start out with?


----------



## Taj (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: mac brushes*

I would say 266. It can shape your brows and line your eyes, something your fingers cannot be substitiuted for ! !


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: mac brushes*

217 Brush is great for e/s application and blending at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




deffo get the 182 brush if you use MSFs and blushes, its fantastic with natural msfs


----------



## 2006maria (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: mac brushes*

I am interested too, i am a beginner and I would know, how many and which numbers should I have?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: mac brushes*

Here are my *must have* suggestions:

Eyeshadow brushes: 242, 224, 217, 266

Foundation/powder brushes: 187 or the 190

blush brush: 168


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: mac brushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_Here are my *must have* suggestions:

Eyeshadow brushes: 242, 224, 217, 266

Foundation/powder brushes: 187 or the 190

blush brush: 168_

 
Yeah, pretty much those. They are the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love my 252 and 275 for eyes.


----------



## liv (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: mac brushes*

Definitely the 187.  I use mine for liquid, powder, and blush/beauty powders.  It's really multi-purpose and makes all my face makeup look smooth and blended.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: mac brushes*

The 252 and 242 for eyes and 129 for blush.  These are the best brushes MAC has to offer and could not imagine my life without them.


----------



## carinapieries (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: mac brushes*

For blusher I love the 168 brush. 187 is very versatile, can use it for bronzer, blusher, foundation. I love the 182 buffer brush, its great for blending eveything into the skin.


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Beginner's Staple Brushes, Ideas Anyone?*

275: all over wash
239: apply color to the lid
219: for crease and contour
217: blend
272: for browbone highlight & inner corners


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Beginner's Staple Brushes, Ideas Anyone?*

190 for foundation
239 for eyeshadow
217 for blending
194 for concealer
209 for eyeliner


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Beginner's Staple Brushes, Ideas Anyone?*

224 for blending and lid cover and for highlighting, the brush is so versatile i love it


----------



## dheedhee (Apr 22, 2007)

*MAC Brushes*

Hi guys, I am new in here. I am thinking to buy MAC Brushes but I don't know which should I get. Could anyone recommend me please? 
1. Powder
2. Foundation
3. Blush
4. Eye Shadows
and more... I just need the list so I am buying something worth it not something not worth it. Because MAC brush is so expensive. Thank you once again for helping me


----------



## lara (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

Moved to an appropriate forum.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

I don't buy many MAC brushes, but I like the 129 because I can use it for my powdery stuff and blush. For my eyes, I use art brushes (craft stores!).


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

i love 190 for applying foundation and 252 for all over eyeshadow color on eyes


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

1. Powder:129
 2. Foundation:190
 3. Blush:129
 4. Eye Shadows:208, 213, 217, 224, 239


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

Powder, Foundation, and Blush: 187 Duo Fibre Brush

Eyeshadow: 242 (to apply the eyeshadows), 219 (used to darken the crease and/or outer V), 217 (to blend the eyeshadows)

Eyeliner: 209


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

My first MAC brush was the 187.. and I'm totally in LOOOOOVE. Definitly recommend x infinity.


----------



## shimpaniac (May 6, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

187 is a GODSEND!!! Run...dont walk  to get this one...super fer foundation...blush...msf's...


----------



## me_jelly (May 6, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

the brushes I use for every eyeshadow application are 242 and 217
recently purchased the 187 for foundation and blush - as mentioned above, RUN to get this one =)

Also the 219 is great for smoky eyes or to do smudging and outter V of the eyes.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 6, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

1. Powder - 187
2. Foundation - 187
3. Blush - 187
4. Eye Shadows - 224


----------



## saj20052006 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dheedhee* 

 
_Hi guys, I am new in here. I am thinking to buy MAC Brushes but I don't know which should I get. Could anyone recommend me please? 
1. Powder
2. Foundation
3. Blush
4. Eye Shadows
and more... I just need the list so I am buying something worth it not something not worth it. Because MAC brush is so expensive. Thank you once again for helping me_

 
Brush 150
Brush 187
Brush 129
Brush 242, 275, 266, 224


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 1, 2007)

*Essential MAC Brushes*

What are some _essential_ MAC brushes you guys would recommend? I would love to buy every single one of them but I'm a poor college student.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Essential MAC Brushes*

Greetings fellow poor college student 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only have two MAC brushes: 266 Angled Brush which i mostly use for my BB gel liner and the 224 Tapered Blending Brush. I remember i had trouble choosing between the 217 and the 224 but i cant remember why i chose to buy the 224 but im liking it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blends well and its nice and soft~ 

Not sure about other brushes, but they are the two i chose to buy for now. My other brushes are from The Body Shop and art stores ^^" which i shall swap for MAC brushes once i save up some moolah


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Essential MAC Brushes*

I have the 187, 224, and 266. I also have some brushes by Clinique, Essence of Beauty, and Sonia Kashuk. I, too, hope to trade in these brushes for some more MAC ones. We should do a fundraiser, lol! ^_^


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Essential MAC Brushes*

217 brush for blending.  Its soft and wonderful!
187 for blush, bronzer, highlighter, msfs, applying foundation, pretty much anything.  Its amazing!!
239 for packing on shadow.  Its the same hair as the 217 so its really soft, not scratchy at all.
219 pencil brush for smudging, applying highlight to inner corners.

These are the brushes I use daily.


----------



## goink (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Essential MAC Brushes*

Hehe. All the poor college/university students unite!

I have 217 x2, 219, 188, 129, 190 and oh yes, the 316.

I don't use all of them daily. I rather get more zZzz than sit in front of a mirror, although I'd love to do both.

I do find that I reach for the 219, 190 and the 188 often. They are multi-taskers! I use the 219 to apply eyeshadow, it also does wonder in blending. 190 for foundation. 188 for blush. For powder, I use a Quo blush brush. I tend to be rough on my powder brushes, so cheap is the way to go.

edit: oh. I only apply one eyeshadow colour, if any, during school time. If the look requires more than one colour, the 217 is needed.


----------



## starxrie1 (Jun 1, 2007)

*What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

Hello everyone! This is my first post on Specktra, I'm a MUA regular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I don't have many MAC brushes... actually I have the 208 (which I really don't like) and 227 which I *totally* love. I'm interested in buying more shadow brushes because I love the 227 so much. What are some 'basic' shadow brushes that YOU love that you would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

My favorite, right now, is the 224 tapered blending brush


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

I can't stress the 219 brush enough. I LOVE it. Absolute favorite brush for blending. It's sooo easy to blend. Non-eye brushes I also like are the MAC Couture buffing brush, as well as the 134.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

#239, #224 & #219~!


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Essential MAC Brushes*

Another poor college student here!
Here's the ones that I think are essential:

187 - you already have it, so yay! - I use this mainly for blushes/powders (I use the 188 for foundation - personally preference since I like the smaller version because it gets into  small areas like around the nose, chin and gives me more control) - this is such a versatile brush, you can use it for foundation, blush, bronzer, powder, blending, MSF, etc

217 - best blending brush - I use this for all my looks after patting on eyeshadow/pigments with my 242 - it blends like a dream and also picks up more color than the 224 - personally I prefer this over the 224 as I think it gives me more control when I'm blending

242 - my HG eyeshadow brush - can't live without this one - It's flatter and dense/firm but still soft - great for packing/patting on eyeshadow/pigments - I even use this for fluidlines to line my eyes sometimes and also use it for concealer/base.

266 - you already have, so yay again!

182 - I know this brush is expensive, but it's my fav buffer brush - so luxuriously soft and dense, it'll never scratch you face - I use this mainly for my mineral foundation and for blending out harsh contour lines on my face - but you can also use it for powders and bronzers

I think these are the essentials, there are a lot of other good MAC brushes but I think these are more than enough for a complete makeup application.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

The 224 and 217.


----------



## claira (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

My fav´s are the 219, 239 and 224.


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

There are only 2 shadow brushes that I use religiously for EVERY makeup application:

242 - flatter/dense/firm/but still soft - great for patting and packing on e/s and pigments - I use this brush first to apply shadow to my eyes
217 - essential blending brush - I prefer this over the 224 because this one gives me more blending control and picks up more color thatn the 224 

I can't live without these two brushes!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Essential MAC Brushes*

Could not function without my 182 buffer!


----------



## bocagirl (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

187, 219, 239, and 266


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

I love the Raquel Welch 223 brush for the crease, and the 217 for blending in my upper crease.  I also like the 224 for general blending, and i use the 252 for packing shadow onto my lid and the 239 brush for shadow on the inner corner of my lid. 

I also have the 222 brush, but i have never used it...


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Essential MAC Brushes*

I would have to say #239, #224, and #213. I have bought most of my MAC brushes on Ebay. So far so good.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Essential MAC Brushes*

I LOVE Sonia Kashuk Brushes....I use them and MAC brushes everyday!


----------



## kashleigh80 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

239 is the BEST for packing on shadow/pigments to the lid- it's my favorite brush!

217 is good for controlled blending and I like to use it to apply highlighter to my browbone

224 is great for blending everything together.  I also use it for creasework- it give a really soft blended look to your crease


----------



## laguayaca (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The 224 and 217._

 
OH HECKS YES! THE BEST!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

219:






249:


----------



## saj20052006 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

239, 275, 338, 266, 187, 150


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What are some must-have MAC eyeshadow brushes?*

my next brush purchase was going to be 219....but i saw the thread on the Nordies Novel Twist and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Pro brush set (187, 168, 212, 219, 275 Brushes) and decided that the Basic brush set looks good, too (129, 190, 224, 242, 266 Brushes). i had steered away from these sets before b/c MAs told me the quality was not as good as full size brushes but the MA i talked to on the phone said that the sets are made with the same hairs as the full size ones but machine-made instead of hand-made.

(i also pre-ordered the cool pearlizer + mini kabuki brush (182) just b/c i want the brush)

these are going to replace all my brushes.  :teehee:


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 22, 2007)

*All About Brushes!*

I am seriously considering investing in some quality brushes for my makeup. I meant to get some at the IBS in new york but I didn't. So my question is...does it make a big difference if the brushes are synthetic or not? I know some of you have MAC brushes but thats really out of my budget right now. I'm looking into some of the brush sets they have out, but I want to make the best selection.

Also, how many brushes do you guys actually use? Like obviously I'll need a big powder brush, an eyeshadow brush, and maybe a lip brush (i would probably never use it though, i'm always wearing the lipstick out of the tube or a gloss)
I know some people have 20 brushes and 7 are for the eyes, I don't see how you could need so many different brushes for the eyes. I also know people who only use 1 eyeshadow brush for EVERYTHING, everytime. I know I need a good brush to blend with, but I don't know what would be the best brush to purchase for that.

Basically I just need some recommendations for different kinds of brushes that I could actually use.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

I'm still a beginner in the brush department, but my first quality brushes came from the MAC Novel Twist basic brush set collection. For $48 you get 5 really good brushes....the 224 (a blending brush) alone is $28 so this is a really good deal if you're looking for something basic to start off with. The price is steep, but the quality and performance of these brushes are outstanding. I also have some brushes from watercolor paint sets that I copped from a Jo-Ann Fabrics. Nice cheap ones.... And Sonia Kasuk has amazing brushes. A set costing only $20 that can found at Target. 

I personally only use 2 brushes....one for application and one for blending. I don't wear face make-up, blushes, or bronzers so I really only use 2 for the eye. Oh....and then I have a brush for Fluidline but other than that, I don't use them as much as other people. But why I have over 20 brushes is unknown to me!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

I agree with the Sonia Kashuk brushes. She has awesome eyeshadow and blush brushes. The MAC sets are also good starter sets, but then you are stuck with brushes you may never use (lip brush, blusher for me personally).


----------



## melliquor (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

I use about 4 different brushes everyday.  If you use foundation, you will need a foundation brush but if you get something like the Mac skunk brush, 187, you can use that for your blush, highlighter and foundation.  For the eyes, you will need a good shader brush, blending brush, and maybe a smudger.  I use Mac's 239 for shading and blending.  I do use the 217, blending, sometimes but i do find that i can use the 239 for both.  If your e/l already have smudgers, then you wouldn't need one of those.  The only other brush you may need is a buffer brush.  I am sure you can find a cheaper alternative to the one Mac does.  

I don't know about what kind of other brushes to get but here is a good thread that has suggestions for different kinds of brushes to use.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...artist+brushes


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

ive recently gone on a brush spree and i have to say i LOVE my smashbox brushes and Nars brushes. i have a few MAC brushes too and theyre great. i definetly notice a difference in my makeup now that i have been using much better brushes. my foundation looks super flawless and airbrushed since ive been using my mac 190 for my studio tech then using my sephora #44 skunk brush to buff it out. also i noticed i use far far far less foundation to get an even better effect now that i switched from using sponges to my mac 190. as for eyeshadows, ive gotten different sized and shaped shadow and blending brushes and i found that different fibers and stiffnesses definetly give you different color pay off and blending capabilities. i dont know how i ever lived without my Nars #4 crease brush before!


for starting out, i definetly reccomend sephora pro brushes, theyre great quality and from there you can work your way up to different brands. my younger sister also uses a set she got from Costco, and theyre decent quality for a good price - a good set for someone who has never used brushes before. i know that my first brush set was a Hana K set from Costco i believe and i got a nice array of different brush types and styles.


HTH!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

seriously, brushes make the BIGGEST difference in how your makeup application looks. i used to think it was a bunch of bull, but after i bought my first MAC brush, i noticed a HUGE difference in the blending &overall outcome of my makeup. so i bought more... &more. i typically use about 4-5 brushes per look, depending on the detail of my eye make up or how much time i have. i personally love MAC's brushes. but you can get some other good quality brushes for less. i'd recommend sonia kashuk, which you can get at target. even sephora has a few "starter" kits under $50.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

I own way more brushes than I own. Here are the ones that I most definitely use every day:

Kabuki (I wear mineral foundation)
Fluff brush, crease brush, eyeliner brush, brow brush
Blush brush

Some days I'll use more, but those are my "must-haves"


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

i buy brushes at the art supply store - my favourite for applying eye shadow is the Loew-Cornell Maxine's Mop in sizes 1/2 inch and 1/4 inch.


----------



## ndn-ista (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

Whoa--I just checked Mac online, and those Mac Novel Twist Basic Brush collection (with the 5 brushes) is $132.50!!!  Did you get your for $48 around the holidays???


----------



## ndn-ista (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*



AfricanaEyes said:


> I'm still a beginner in the brush department, but my first quality brushes came from the MAC Novel Twist basic brush set collection. For $48 you get 5 really good brushes....the 224 (a blending brush) alone is $28 so this is a really good deal if you're looking for something basic to start off with.
> 
> 
> Whoa--I just checked Mac online, and those Mac Novel Twist Basic Brush collection (with the 5 brushes) is $132.50!!!  Did you get your for $48 around the holidays???


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Whoa--I just checked Mac online, and those Mac Novel Twist Basic Brush collection (with the 5 brushes) is $132.50!!!  Did you get your for $48 around the holidays???_

 
I think you're looking at the one in the bridal section of mac online.  

Novel Twist was released exclusively to Nordstrom's; maccosmetics.com didn't have the brush set or the collection on their website, iirc.


----------



## ndn-ista (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: All About Brushes!*

Oh ok, cool...

I was at Sephora yesterday and I just asked to see a collection of the brushes, and the rep said that "Believe it or not, Sephora are the same, if not, better then the MAC ones" He said that the have the same manufacturer...and that he wasn't just saying it to sell them to me, cause he wasn't on commission. What do you guys think??


----------



## anaibb (Dec 20, 2007)

*Basic MAC Brushes*

Hi!
I'm thinking about starting my MAC brush collection, but as they are a tad expensive, I have to do it little by litte. So, my question is, which MAC brushes you would recommend to start with?

Thanks and be good!


----------



## user68 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Basic MAC Brushes*

For the face the 187 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For eyes my essentials are the 209 (precise lining), 219 (lining + crease), 222 (blending) and the 266 (if you like fluidlines)


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Basic MAC Brushes*

Face: 187
Eyes: 239 & 217

to start


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Basic MAC Brushes*

Face: 187, 168, 190
Eyes: 217, 219, 208


----------



## Kristal (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Basic MAC Brushes*

190 and 187 for the face.
239 and 217 for the eyes.


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Basic MAC Brushes*

My first brushes were the 217, and 239


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Basic MAC Brushes*

If you can get the basic holliday brushes that would be great!!

For eyes: i would reccomend 239 (applying es), Linning 266, blending 217.
Face: 116 for applying blushes and 187 or 190 if you use liquid foundation.


----------



## Billie28 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Basic MAC Brushes*

Blush: 168
Eyes: 227, 213, 222 or 217, 219


----------



## anaibb (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Basic MAC Brushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_If you can get the basic holliday brushes that would be great!!

For eyes: i would reccomend 239 (applying es), Linning 266, blending 217.
Face: 116 for applying blushes and 187 or 190 if you use liquid foundation._

 

I'll be hauling MAC's counter here in Lisbon tomorrow and that's on my wish list!


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 22, 2007)

*First time buyer- Which Mac brushes are a must have or essential?*

Ok I've tried all types of brushes and I don't know if my skin is just extra sensitive but all the brushes I've tried with the exception of the Essence of Beauty brushes have felt harsh on my face. Prickly like. 

With that being said and with so many people telling me to try them, I'm ready to branch out into trying the Mac brushes but don't know which ones are essentials or a must have.

If this were your first Mac brush purchase, which ones would you buy that are a must have or an essential to your overall makeup routine?

Thanks


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: First time buyer- Which Mac brushes are a must have or essential?*

omg there are soo many LOL i would reccomend

face:190 or 187 brush (foundation), 116 (blusher), 168 (contouring and applying blusher)
eyes: 239 (applying eyeshadow), 217 (applying es ro crease and blending), 219 (applying es to lower lid), 266 it's an angled brush (liner).

hth


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: First time buyer- Which Mac brushes are a must have or essential?*

Since it is near the holidays and some stores still have the brush sets I would get the eyes and face set , that way you can get 10 brushes at a realy good price 
When I first started with MAC I got a basic brush set for Chistmas and added more to my collection


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: First time buyer- Which Mac brushes are a must have or essential?*

187 and 182 are essentials for face!
i love all their brushes to be honest


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: First time buyer- Which Mac brushes are a must have or essential?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_Since it is near the holidays and some stores still have the brush sets I would get the eyes and face set , that way you can get 10 brushes at a realy good price 
When I first started with MAC I got a basic brush set for Chistmas and added more to my collection_

 
I wonder if they'll still have some after Christmas, like that Wed. or Thurs. There is no way I'm going to the mall right now. I was at my hair salon earlier and the mall was PACKED. Even the very far away parking spots were full. People were parking all along and on the grass and sidewalks. But I will check after Christmas. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: First time buyer- Which Mac brushes are a must have or essential?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsgray* 

 
_I wonder if they'll still have some after Christmas, like that Wed. or Thurs. There is no way I'm going to the mall right now. I was at my hair salon earlier and the mall was PACKED. Even the very far away parking spots were full. People were parking all along and on the grass and sidewalks. But I will check after Christmas. Thanks for the suggestion._

 
try getting it online from the website


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Must have Mac eye brushes to get ?*

Want to buy some MAC eye brushes ..I only own the 266 and 209 liner brushes and it's about time I get some actual brushes for shado application hehe ..so  which are the must have ones ... Im not sure which to pick ..I think i will buy only 2-3 for now.

so which ones should i get ? 

thanks for any suggestions


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Must have Mac eye brushes to get ?*

In general terms, I think you should get one medium all purpose brush, a crease brush, and a blending brush.  For all purpose, I like the 239, the crease goes to the 222, and the 225 for blending.  HTHS!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Must have Mac eye brushes to get ?*

I LOVE the 217 as my crease application and over all blending brush!


----------



## zucker (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Must have Mac eye brushes to get ?*

hi! i use 239 for e/s application, the 275 for lighter application in crease for a nude look and sometimes for blending.. 
i love love love the 212 for the lower lid, the 219 for crease banana deepening (hope this word exist). 
and my favourite blending brush is the 222!!! because its not as fluffy and big as the 224 and the 217. but thats something you have to try, many people can handle great the 224.

if i only could choose 3 perhaps, it would be the 239, 219 (because its very useful for many different things, smudging liner for smokey look, lower lid, banana, outer v..)  and the 222.

hope this helps


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Must have Mac eye brushes to get ?*

239 to pack on e/s, 217 for blending, and 219 for smudging


----------



## Babylard (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Must have Mac eye brushes to get ?*

this has been posted before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f256/what-your-m...brushes-30218/


----------



## addict (May 29, 2008)

*beginner brushes?*

what are the must-have brushes that a beginner should have?

thanks :]


----------



## jpohrer (May 29, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

217 and 239 for eyes
187, 190 and 194 for face

You might try to track down one of MAC's Holiday brush sets to get basic brushes!


----------



## alwaysbella (May 29, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

239, 266, 217,187,242/252, & 219 and as you go you can add more. If you think is too expensive try, the 'crownbrushes.com', 'costalscents.com' or the cvs brushes, and check your local 'michael's craft store' hope this helps


----------



## n_c (May 29, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

Eyes:  239 & 217


----------



## Shepherdess (May 29, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

Eyes:
-239
-224 (I prefer the SE to the standard size)
-213
-219
-266

Face:
-129
-187
-182
-190

I hope that helps! Mac brushes are a bit pricey, but I genuinly believe the brushes are worth it. I think the above brushes are a staple in any make up lovers' case.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

I got 3 things.

139, 224, and 239 for powder foundation/blushes or 187 for liquid foundation


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

Eyes: 239, 217, 224

Face: 187, 129, 168


----------



## xtinemelanie (May 31, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

If you don't mind a non-MAC brush set, Sephora has some pretty good sets - It usually comes with combo of eye brush, blush, bronzer-type, etc. I've had mine for YEARS and they've come out with some new ones with cute cases, looks.. hope this helps!

and for mac, I recommend the 217 and 224 to help blend


----------



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

You can live without the 239.. but you'd notice a BIG difference with it.
my absolute favorite though 219.. blends.. perfect for crease and that outer V people talk about..
If you're gonna do any contouring the angled cheek blush.. i forget the number but that is a must have.

EDIT: Also, non mac i have paint brushes which i can't live without. A fluffy one for highlighting (and fixing my mistakes) and when my 239 is dirty i have this stiffer 1/8 inch deerfoot for under eye shadow. Great bright application.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I also have (eventhough i have the 266) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as my eyeliner brush. The eyliner brush especially is my absolute favorite. I had to practice but after a while I got the hang of it I use it every day with my L'oreal cream liner


----------



## mizzbeba (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

The ones I reach for the most and highly recommend are the following:

eyes: 219, 222, 224, 213, & 266
face: 168, 190, & kabuki that I bought at Sephora

One of my girlfriends that just started her brush collection got a nice MAC brush set from a Cosmetic Company Outlet for a really good price (I just can't remember the price right now).  It had the basic eye brushes in a cute little carrying case.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

Face:

129- I use this brush to apply blush.
182- This brush is good for powder foundations
194- Used to apply concealer to problem areas.

Eyes:

208 or 266- for lining and brows
217- used for blending
239- for applying color to the lid


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: beginner brushes?*

I think a beginner should look into coastalscents.com brushes. BUT... I think everyone should own a 168 MAC brush.


----------



## zapphire (Jun 29, 2008)

*Must have BRUSHES*

I would love some suggestions, so far I have 217, 219, 242 for the eyes and 129 for the face...looking to add a couple more....
Eye
1.
2.
3.
Face
1
2.
3.

Thanks!!


----------



## foomph (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zapphire* 

 
_I would love some suggestions, so far I have 217, 219, 242 for the eyes and 129 for the face...looking to add a couple more....
Eye
1. 224
2. 209
3. 239
Face
1 187
2.188 
3. 168

Thanks!!_

 

I marked my answers in red


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

Eye
 1. 239
 2. 210
 3. 222

 Face
 1. 187
 2. 168
3. 188


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

Eye
1. 239
2. 224
3. 219

Face
1. 187
2. 168
3. 182


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

Eye
1. 239 for packing on color
2. 222/224/217 all for blending/crease depends on which you like best... I like the 222 because its small and i have asian eyes others love the 224 better.. etc..
3.208/263/266 all eyeliners, again depending on which you like best..


Face
1.187 for liquid foundation and cream blushes, HG brush, doesnt waste product like sponges or create streaks like the mac 190
2.182 LOVE this
3.168 for conturing and applying blush


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

EYES:

*Lining:*

1-#212 (I love this one..it's SO easy to just pat it along the eyelid and get a nice, sharp line..GREAT for fluidlines)

2-#266 (This is great if you prefer an agled liner..It works better than the #212 for lining with dry shadows..Still, if you had to pick *just* one, I would recc. the #212)

*Blending:*

1-#223 (IMO, hands down the BEST blender. I really don't like the #224 that much..)

*Shading and Crease-Work:*

1-#239 (this one is a MUST-HAVE..no matter what! Makes short work of shading..use it to gently 'pat' on shadows for a high color-payoff)

2-#272 (LOVE this one..you can use it on the lid AND for the crease!)

3-#275 (Really good for the crease)

4-#227 OR #252 (I don't have the former-but I want it-but I DO have the latter, and I love this one for shading and highlighting)

You've already got (IMO) one of the best crease brushes...the #217!

FACE:

*Cheeks:*

1-#229 (The capo de tutti capo of cheek brushes!!)

2-#287 (A must-have for Mineralized Skinfinishes and Beauty Powders..Also great for loose powders and blending foundation!)

*Foundation:*

1- #150 (Large, fluffy face brush..Perfect for loose finishing powders, and blending in blushes and Beauty Powders)

2- #190 (The famous Foundation blender)

3- #182 (I would be lost without this. I use this everytime I apply my Natural MSF. IMO, it gives THE best application. Also great for 'regular' MSF's, Beauty Powders AND can be used for blushes (although not blushes you want a lighter application on.)

I know that's a TON of brushes...But, buy them one-by-one. That's what I did, and I've now got almost every MAC brush I want. I guarantee you will use and love every one of them!!!


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

Eye:
* 209
* 239
* 266

Face:

* 190
* 187
* 116


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

eye:
*224-crease
*239-lid
*266-liner

face:
*150-large powder
*187-all liquid, powder or cream face product
*191-liquid or cream foundation, moisturizer


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

*Eye:*
222
272
224

*Face:*
187
168


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

I have bolded my answers. 

Eye
1. *239 (applying es to lid)*
2.* 266 (liner)*
3.* 224 (blending and applying highlight/crease colour)*
Face
1. *190 or 187 (depending on your foundation)*
2.* 116 or 129 (blusher)*
3.* 168 (contour)*


----------



## vintage (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Must have BRUSHES*

makeup


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 12, 2008)

i couldn't live without my 190. i don't like the stippling brush as much as everyone else seems to....


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 14, 2008)

My cannot-live-without family of brushes for personal and professional use are:

190 
224 
266
217


----------



## Cinci (Jul 15, 2008)

219 is my "cannot live without" brush. I use it for precise shading of eyeshadows and pigments on the lid or deep definition in the crease - it applys a large amount of color and with the pointed tip allows for controlled application.  The 219 is a little more firm of a brush. I have a few, and the one that i use daily has softened up a bit over the last 6 months, (but still works great).


217 I use with eyeshadows and pigments for shading in the crease area and blending.  

187 I use with Studio Finish for light application of powder.  It's really soft and applies very smoothly and evenly.

Hope this helps


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd like to see a poll on the 239 and 224 brushes (I don't know how to do it though) since these 2 seem to pop up the most.

I personally have the 224, 242, 219 and 266 and also wondered if there was another eye brush I could use?
I don't use brushes anywhere else.

I was thinking of trying the 239 (such good reviews) and also possibly the 209 for lining?? (I'm thinking I need a smaller lining brush)
But some people prefer the 224 and 266 respectively.

So I don't know!?


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

190 and 187 are recommended.. 217 for the eyes too


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't live without 187 and 224, which is good for both blending and all over lid color.. it picks up an incredible amount of shadow.


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 1, 2008)

any recommendations for lip brush?

I figured i should have two different ones for lipstick and lipglosses/lipbalms.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a few brushes that I *loove* and use in my daily makeup routine. Here are my faves:

*190* - I use to evenly apply moisturiser on + also good for blushcremes
*187* - for my studio fix fluid! gives that 'airbrushed' effect
*168* - to contour cheekbones
*182* - for applying blush and buffing blush + contour colour

*217* - My newest and HG eyeshadow brush! It *applies* eyeshadow well and *blends beautifully* - great when i'm rushing to get out the door! Makes my life so much easier (haha)... Cannot live without this one!!
*239* - great for packing on eyeshadow (just when i have the time )

.....however I'm thinking of getting myself my first *MSF natural* and wondering if anyone has any *brush recommendations* to apply this with?.


----------



## rachybloom (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_.....however I'm thinking of getting myself my first *MSF natural* and wondering if anyone has any *brush recommendations* to apply this with?._

 
I use the 182 Buffer Brush.. On lazy days I just buff some of the MSFN on instead of foundation! very natural but pretty too.

The only MAC brushes I have are the 187 for foundation, the 182 for powders/bronzers/buffing/blending, and the 219 for powder eyeliner/smudging eyeliner/crease definition. I really want to get a good contour brush, and am dying to get the 222, 217, 239, and 212. Someday hopefully


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 4, 2008)

Most of the brushes I use aren't MAC, so I don't know the MAC equivalents...

Eyes:
MAC 252
239
217
224 
Stila #9 (BEST CREASE BRUSH I'VE _EVER_ HAD, SO I HAVE 3!)
Laura Mercier All Over eyeshadow brush
Laura Mercier Flat Liner brush
Laura Mercier Ponytail Crease brush (the tip is superbly pointed, you will literally be able to draw in hard lines with this brush and still softly blend them)
Sephora Smokey Eyeliner brush (Similar to MAC 219, but thinner, and synthetic, so it doesn't fray as much as the tip)

Face:
MAC 190
Sephora Stippling Brush (MAC 187)
Sephora natural bristle Kabuki brush
MUFE Nylon bristle Kabuki brush
MAC 129? (Blush/Powder)
Fan brush for clean up, applying heavy pigments lightly, shimmer etc
Laura Mercier egg shaped foundation sponges
Laura Mercier velour powder puff
Sephora Nylon angled powder/blush brush (this buffs cream foundation like a DREAM; or if you're using a creamy blush or contouring product)


----------



## MissResha (Dec 12, 2008)

i dont own any MAC brushes, i'm sorry but i just CANNOT spend 40 bucks on ONE brush. pffft.

Awesome brushes for the price:

Too Faced Teddy Bear Hair brushes = feels like they were made by Jesus himself. soooooooooooo soft. awesome color pickup. easy to clean and fast drying.

Limecrime brushset - 6 brushes, natural pony/sable hair. 25 bucks!


----------



## Iffath (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the following brushes and recommend them:

1. 204 Lash brush-- it is quite helpful to comb through your lashes _after_ applying mascara (it takes out the clumps) and works great!

2. 217 Blending brush -- I actually use this to apply base shadow and blend it

3. 224 Blending-- This is a great brush to blend in the crease

4. 239 Shading-- apply shadow, emollient based shadows

5. 168 Angled Countering or
Quo Angled Countering  --Any of these are great to densely apply powder product

6. 188 Small Duo Fiber--I actually use this one instead of the 187 because most women have petite bone structure and hence the 187 is too big and spreads over a larger area of the skin. With the 188, I can apply product to a specific area and add more product if needed. 

7. Frequently, I will need cotton swabs, and the latex/sponge eyeshadow applicators, which are absolute staples!


----------



## ribbons (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanh Hang 100% Pure Blue Squirrel Powder Brush - best powder brush, kills the MAC 150


----------



## thespry (Jan 8, 2009)

I am looking for a good blush brush... I have 168 and 129, but am finding that neither is quite what I'm looking for. I checked out the link above, and think this line explains my thoughts... "And I love the blush and contouring brushes from Alchemy Cosmetics... they have [] a super-soft squirrel brush (for the apple of the cheek)..." Does MAC have a comparable brush?


----------



## kiiwi (Jan 11, 2009)

Eyes:
239
219
217
266

Face:
188
116


----------



## Kimmer (Jan 21, 2009)

*N/A*


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 25, 2009)

Any more eye and cheek brush recs from OTHER brands please?


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 25, 2009)

try e.l.f. brushes from eyeslipsface.com. they're a dollar each and they're professional brushes! hope that helps!


----------



## celestia (Feb 16, 2009)

What i've tested and liked the most thusfar.

_EYES_
[Powder Surface/detail application] 
*MAC* 239
*Laura Mercier* angled eye colour brush
*TBS *Concealer brush

[Cream base application] 
*MAC* 239
*TBS* Concealer brush 
*Laura Mercier* Creme Eye Colour Brush

[Blending] 
*A'Squirrel* all pure squirrel eye makeup brush
*Laura Mercier* crease brush 

[Crease work] 
*Stila* #15 Double-Ended Brush
*MAC* 222

[Liner] 
*Smashbox *#21 arched liner brush
*Stila* smudge and line brush #28 
*MAC* 219

[Lashes/mascara] 
(i should scratch this since I  haven't tested either.. but I will have them soon!)
*MAC* 205
*Loew Cornell* 7000 Series #2/0 fan 

_FACE_
[Powder Foundation brush]
*MAC* 187

[Blush brush] 
*A'Squirrel* all squirrel powder brush


_LIPS_
i'm not too much of a lip person ... but i figure i'll edit as i roll... it could change one day!


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

too many brushes, argh


----------



## lucycoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I was given a set of make up brushes for Christmas and have completely fallen in love with the the 217 blending brush - it has made blending so much easier I can't see how I coped without it before. I have 188 duo fibre brush and I have heard other users rave about it but I can't say that I have managed to achieve an 'airbrushed effect' with it. I might be in need of more practise but having said that I am still pleased with the results I just can't see any difference between it and my old foundation brush. The 266 is also another favourite of mine; it's excellent for getting a precise line thats close to the lash line. I tend to wipe my brushes off with a baby wipe between using different colours and then every now again again (probably not as regularly as I should) I clean them properly.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just got the 226 brush (for the crease) and it is amazing! Its smaller thanthe 224 brush so you can do more precise work. It's part of the BBR collection and is a LE, it'ssold out pretty much everywhere and is hard to find but if u do find it, get it!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_any recommendations for lip brush?

I figured i should have two different ones for lipstick and lipglosses/lipbalms._

 

I use 318..


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 5, 2009)

ww Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thespry* 

 
_I am looking for a good blush brush... I have 168 and 129, but am finding that neither is quite what I'm looking for. I checked out the link above, and think this line explains my thoughts... "And I love the blush and contouring brushes from Alchemy Cosmetics... they have [] a super-soft squirrel brush (for the apple of the cheek)..." Does MAC have a comparable brush?_

 

Have you tried MAC's 165 Brush?  It's great for contouring cheeks...it's smaller than the 168 and 129.  I just got one the other day and love it


----------



## *lolly (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new to the whole eye makeup scene and I'm in the market of purchasing some MAC brushes.. any suggestions for the must haves for beginners?? 

So far I've got the #217 on my list, which I've read is a multipurpose brush for shading and blending. What others do I really need? (I'm really only looking at purchasing three brushes at this stage!)

TIA


----------



## kittykit (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new to the whole eye makeup scene and I'm in the market of purchasing some MAC brushes.. any suggestions for the must haves for beginners?? 

So far I've got the #217 on my list, which I've read is a multipurpose brush for shading and blending. What others do I really need? (I'm really only looking at purchasing three brushes at this stage!)

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you're planning to get Fluidline, #209, #210 and #266 are the ones great for it.

#272 is my favourite brush to apply e/s and for highlight on my brow bones. I also use it for the outer v.

#219 is good to have to apply e/s along the lash line.


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *helloitsjeanna* 

 
_the brush sets are great values but don't last as long as the individual brushes you buy..

i was told by a MAC MA that most all the brushes that you buy individually are at a high price because they're hand made with virgin hair of animals and they last longer. She also told me that the brush sets are all machine made, hence the cheaper price. I have mac's brush set when they came out with the short handles with green or whatever.. they work the same and great, i just find myself having to pick the hairs loose from the brushes and especially when you wash and clean te brushes.

._

 
No true. just a story to make a higher sale. 

There are four major brush manufacturers for cosmetics
Anisa international
Hakuhodo (spelling)
Crown 
Royal & Langnickel 

Anisa being the largest makes brushes for 
MAC (even the brush sets)
Sephora
Laura mercier 
Lola 
Bobbi brown
Smashbox
A design

Almost all makeup brushes are made by hand 
not by machines 
the price difference depends on the materials used to make the brush  
the only place i can see machines coming in is when the hairs are cut but even then you can tell if it was done by machine. (those cheap brushes that come with makeup sometimes that are bluntly cut off and even feel cheap) those are mass produced and made by machine, big difference from the mac brush sets. 

my fave brushes right now are A design, Hakuhodo (very expensive), and simple beaute.


----------



## versace (Jun 14, 2009)

i love 
239 and 217  and 266 for eyes
168 contour
165 highlight
187 foundation and i use it for tinted moisturizer
129 blush


----------



## barbie.doll (Jun 17, 2009)

Instead of making another thread, I thought I may ask my question here.

I'm buying the Bobbi Brown longwear gel liner today, but I don't want to spend $25 on the brush that goes along with it. I won't be able to afford them both. Does anyone have a recommendation on a good quality, less expensive liner brush? I'd like one that I can do a cat-eye shape with it. And preferably one that is straight, not slanted? Thanks so much!!


----------



## User38 (Jun 17, 2009)

The MAC 209 is a great brush and not as expensive.  The other alternative is the Eyeliner brush from Eco tools.. works beautifully but is a slant edge


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just got the 239, 217, 224 and 252 with the F&F sale and I don't know how I did my eyes without the 239 and 224....I swear they have cut my application time in HALF!  Also, LOVE 109 for liquid foundation....like a majic wand!!!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 25, 2009)

These aren't MAC brushes but my most recent brush purchases that I LOVE love love (aside from the Loew Cornell maxine mop brushes that Enkore recommended)....

I will do this in two parts...

Below are (r-l)...
Sephora Bronzer brush #44 paid about 35$ for it..very dense, LOVE it. It works perfectly.

The Sonia Kashuk Blending sponge...works just like the Beauty Blender...I am SO excited about this product because it totally smooths out any rough patches in my foundation (it works great with liquid foundation AND mineral)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and it's a great tool for apply Fix + as well . I paid 10$ for it at Target...the Beauty Blender is about twice as much and does the same thing.

The Sonia Kashuk crease blender (not sure if that is its "official" name). -Two pics, one up close. I paid about 5$ for it and it works SO well to apply color in the crease and to blend it out. I love when I find something that works so great and is so affordable.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 25, 2009)

These two e/s brushes I got at Michael's...I had gone there to purchase some magnets and LOVED this Loew Cornell brush below...But it was $20 and I didn't want to spend that. Well, when I bought the magnets at Michael's I got a 40% coupon for my next purchase (could only go towards one item). I came back and bought the Loew Cornell brush I wanted (below...it's the round, stiff dome brush..even denser than the pic shows)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the flat brush below (Robert Simmons brand E67-12 "Filbert"). They are both just awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: The Loew Cornell brush is called "272-L/ Dome Round"


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 30, 2009)

*Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

Ok, which of these do you like best out of the #109, #116, or #165 for cheek use and why? I probably don't need all three. Even so I am wondering which to start off with? As far as face brushes go I have the #187, #188, #190, #168 (for contour), and #182. I'm thinking of using my #187 for beauty powder as I don't use it for foundation. I use Studio Sculpt with my fingers. I have a Becca brush that's slanted (like a contour) that I am currently using for blush.

I guess I'm looking to use it either for highlighter or blending of cheek products. Would my #188 be best for highlighter? Right now it doesn't get a lot of love. Of course down the road I may end up with them all but I will purchase one at a time. Thanks!!!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

i have both 109 and 116 as well as all the other brushes you mentioned except for 165, and have to say that out of the three you asked 109 is the best. I can't say anything for 165 since i don't have it, but 109 is great for so many different things. blush, bronzer, contour, foundation, creme blush, etc...


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

I have to agree  the 109 is great for many different things, I adore it for foundation. I just use the 116 for blush only. I too don't have the 165 but it looks like it would be more useful to apply highlight on the face.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

165 because it's so good for contouring and highlighting. 

187 might not be the best for beauty powders though since they're sheer and the 187 will make an even lighter application so unless you're very fair or want a very natural, pretty much barely there almost can;t be seen blush I would choose another brush for the beauty powders.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_165 because it's so good for contouring and highlighting. 

187 might not be the best for beauty powders though since they're sheer and the 187 will make an even lighter application so unless you're very fair or want a very natural, pretty much barely there almost can;t be seen blush I would choose another brush for the beauty powders._

 
Thanks, I'm a little lighter than NC15. That's why I thought perhaps the #187 would do for beauty powder. I don't want to over do it. I bought Hello Kitty T/S b/p and have not tried it yet but don't want it to look toodark or dirty. Would another brush be better for the b/p?


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

Oh and I forgot to add the new #131 in the list of which one to get. Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Thanks, I'm a little lighter than NC15. That's why I thought perhaps the #187 would do for beauty powder. I don't want to over do it. I bought Hello Kitty T/S b/p and have not tried it yet but don't want it to look toodark or dirty. Would another brush be better for the b/p?_

 
Since it's a beauty powder blush, I think the 187 would be fine but for the regular beauty powders I'd use the 116 or another regular blush brush.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

I love the 109 for foundation. I use the 116 for blush only and I use 165 for contouring. 165 is really great for contouring. I also use it for highlighting too. 109 can be used for that also. If I had to choose, I'd go with either the 165 or 109.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

The 165 is my favorite, but it is best for highlighting and contouring. I like the 116 better for blush application.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

I will have to try the #109 for foundation and I take it you guys like the #165 for contouring better than the #168. 

After you do your blush, contour and highlighter which brush do you use to blend them together so there are no lines?

Thank You for your help.


----------



## lindsey251 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am pretty new to makeup, and don't have that many brushes. I have a Mary Kay Brush Set (new one) and i like the eye brushes but the face-ew. And I have the sonia kashuk deluxe travel brush set that has a blush brush, concealer brush, flart shader, lip brush, eyebrow comb, small flat shader, and fluffy on (hard to explain)

which brushes (preferably mac) do i need?


----------



## lindsey251 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am pretty new to makeup, and don't have that many brushes. I have a Mary Kay Brush Set (new one) and i like the eye brushes but the face-ew. And I have the sonia kashuk deluxe travel brush set that has a blush brush, concealer brush, flat shader, lip brush, eyebrow comb, small flat shader, and fluffy on (hard to explain)

which brushes (preferably mac) do i need?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

If you're looking for something to blend cheek products together, I'd say go with the 109. I use it for highlighting and contouring, but I imagine it could also be used as a blender. I adore the 116, but I use it for blush only.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

Love the 109. Love love love it. Fantastic brush for foundation, contour, even blush.


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

I'd say #109.


----------



## carandru (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

109 if you are going for multipurpose.  And yes, it's also the perfect brush to blend everything.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Which Brush Do You Like Best of #109, #116, or #165?*

merging with stickied brush thread.


----------



## aefreema (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsey251* 

 
_I am pretty new to makeup, and don't have that many brushes. I have a Mary Kay Brush Set (new one) and i like the eye brushes but the face-ew. And I have the sonia kashuk deluxe travel brush set that has a blush brush, concealer brush, flart shader, lip brush, eyebrow comb, small flat shader, and fluffy on (hard to explain)

which brushes (preferably mac) do i need?_

 

Hakuhodo has EXCELLENT brushes.  Hakuhodo USA (they make many of the MAC brushes)

Sonia Kashuk (which you already have)

Louiseyoungcosmetics.com (based in UK but also excellent)

Royal Brushes (Silk collection)

there are many out there you just have to play around and find what works best for you.  I AM ADDICTED TO BRUSHES.  

A good place to start is coastalscents too!  Read reviews on their site or research on youtube.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Which brushes do I need?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krista* 

 
_Hi!

I'm sorry if this has been discussed (and I'm sure it has!) but I did a search and wasn't able to bring anything up. 

Is there any thread or website that outlines what the main brushes are that a person needs (preferably with pics?)? I am still learning how to properly apply makeup and just becoming experimental with MAC eyeshadows, etc. I have a couple of pro brushes but I'm not sure what I need as a basic set.

Also, do you all have multiple eyeshadow brushes for daily use? What I mean is, when you change your eyeshadow every day, do you use a new brush or do you clean them all the time? Yikes, I hate being new! hehe. Thanks!_

 
Aww, there's no harm in being new...we were all there at one point, and were just as confused as you, with all the brushes. What brushes do you have? Personally, I think if you're just starting, and getting into applying makeup well, I'd go with a foundation brush (I love the 190), blush brush (I use the 116), powder brush (134 or 150 would work fine), and depending on your foundation and how well you can work it into your skin, you can consider a buffing brush (I use the 187, which works well to buff out any streaks, but you can also use it to apply your foundation if you want, too). 

For eyes, I use the 208 for my brows, something that for me, is necessary, but you may not need it. If you have good brows that don't need filling in, you can skip this one. I have tons of different shadow brushes, they all serve a different purpose, but I also wash them after I use them. For shadows, I'd probably go with a fluffy-ish brush (like a 213 or 239) for a wash of color, and a more dense brush (like the 242) to pack color on to your lid. I generally use something very fluffy for my highlight color (like the 224), and something a little more dense (like 217 or 222) for my crease. For my liner, depending on the line I want to create, and where I'm putting it, I use either the 209 (a nice, basic liner brush), the 210 (essential, for me, for tightlining), or the 266/263 (I usually use these when I use my shadows as eyeliner, they work well wet and dry). 
...and honestly, I don't bother with lip brushes. They just annoy me. 

Whew...that was a lot of stuff...I hope that helps a little bit...obviously you don't need to get every one of them, but it gives you a good idea of where you might want to start. Pick and choose what will be essential for you...because what I deem as something necessary for my makeup, may not be that important for you (for instance, you may never want to tightline, and therefore ever need a 210). By the way, all the brushes I listed are MAC, so you can go to their website and check them out, in case you want to buy cheaper versions. Also, if you're near Nordies, they've got the Graphic Gardens collection which has a brush set with it...I'm not sure off the top of my head what brushes it has, but buying a little brush set may help get some of your staples without spending too much $$. 

GL!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 9, 2009)

Is there any synthetic brush that works great for blush application? Especially for highly pigmented blushes? 


(please no 187, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 9, 2009)

^My favorite for apples of the cheeks is the 116... it's amazing and I don't know how I ever lived without it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And for contouring the 168 is great!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Is 227 a must have??? I'm so debating on getting it. It's kind of pricey and I don't want to get it if I'm barely gonna use it. I read some good reviews on it but I think it may be too big.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Is 227 a must have??? I'm so debating on getting it. It's kind of pricey and I don't want to get it if I'm barely gonna use it. I read some good reviews on it but I think it may be too big._

 
Personally, I wouldn't want live without this brush! My lid space is very small and I still find it so useful. You can apply a wash of color on your lid, or apply highlighter or blend harsh eyeshadow lines out. Does its job wonderfully.
This is the brush I use EVERYTIME I do my eye makeup. Imo, it's well worth the price!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 11, 2009)

^^^ I actually don't have this one...but I have its' sisters 224 and 226...I just picked up 226 today and I can tell you I'm SO in love with it already. Definitely my new fave...


----------



## amabel (Jul 12, 2009)

I read that for blush is ok 109 but also 116. Now what do you think it is better?


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 12, 2009)

^^I say 116.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been reading a few blogs and people have been raving about Crown brushes so I googled them and this website came up:

Crownbrush - Millions Of Brushes At Your Fingertips

Is that the website for the ones that have been a success? I hope so!


----------



## amabel (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_^^I say 116._

 
Thanx


----------



## DaniPhiSig (Jul 14, 2009)

I just purchased a new set of makeup brushes.  They are called EcoTools, and the brushes are made out of bamboo.  They are environmentally friendly and SO soft.  I love them and they are great for mineral makeup, as they just help the colors set and go on so smoothly.  Best part about them?  You can get a whole kit for $12.00 at Walgreens.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 14, 2009)

Can someone tell me if this brush should be thrown out or can I still use it?


----------



## Licota (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you tried to "give" the brush some conditioning?


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 22, 2009)

How do you mean? Like cleaning it and so forth?


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ I think she means to condition it after you wash it. I condition my brushes about once a month (twice for the face ones, cuz I like them soft, and also for the older ones..), and it helps the little hairs on the outside stay together and not splay out all over.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_^^ I think she means to condition it after you wash it. I condition my brushes about once a month (twice for the face ones, cuz I like them soft, and also for the older ones..), and it helps the little hairs on the outside stay together and not splay out all over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, how do you condition it?


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

I just take a good conditioner, squeeze some into my palm (how much depends on how big the brush is), and swirl my brush through it. I focus on the outside and top, but make sure I get some inside, too. Then I let it sit for about 2 minutes and rinse VERY well with cool water.


----------



## Licota (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_^^ I think she means to condition it after you wash it. I condition my brushes about once a month (twice for the face ones, cuz I like them soft, and also for the older ones..), and it helps the little hairs on the outside stay together and not splay out all over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's exactly what I meant. Hehe, sorry for my bad english on that one.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ It wasn't bad english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just needed a little clarification, that's all...and was a very good point, by the way.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_^^ I think she means to condition it after you wash it. I condition my brushes about once a month (twice for the face ones, cuz I like them soft, and also for the older ones..), and it helps the little hairs on the outside stay together and not splay out all over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_I just take a good conditioner, squeeze some into my palm (how much depends on how big the brush is), and swirl my brush through it. I focus on the outside and top, but make sure I get some inside, too. Then I let it sit for about 2 minutes and rinse VERY well with cool water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm..see that's how I clean my brushes.  I put some olive oil onto some tissue paper and rub the brush on it to get the colour out and then do as you said above.  I think I may clean with the oil and then deep condition as you said.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Licota* 

 
_That's exactly what I meant. Hehe, sorry for my bad english on that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh no, it wasn't your bad English at all, I'm a noob to cleaning brushes and thought I might have been missing a trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_^^ It wasn't bad english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just needed a little clarification, that's all...and was a very good point, by the way._


----------



## Licota (Jul 22, 2009)

Good! Conditioner is nice, I read someplace in this forum that using L'oreal Professional Series (Conditioner) is good for makeup-brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the shampoo as well.


----------



## Leliforever (Aug 9, 2009)

OK,I'm a make-up newbie and since I don't have any brushes I decided I should save up and buy some good ones because I believe that brushes are an investement!
So,what else?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have watched some Youtube videos to decide.I tried the mac website but people they have so many brushes there I got confused!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




188-foundation
195-concealer
134-bronzer
129-blush
182-MSF (although I would die for the baby kabuki!)
239-lid colour
217 OR 222-crist colour (I wanna try which fits me best)
224-blending
227-highlight colour
210-liner 

What do you think of them?Do you think there is a better brush I should try for the purpuse I want it for?


----------



## Shypo (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a brush fanatic as well, and have a good solid collection of MAC brushes.  My favorites for eyes are:

227 - it's great for highlight application
228 - I have small-ish eyes, and this is great for areas that I just want to add a bit of color without having to touch up what I've already applied
217
239

Now, for non-MAC brushes I've found some very good 'special purpose' ones:

Sephora Platinum #25 creamy eye shadow brush - don't let the name fool you - it's great for any shadow application and I like it so much I have 2.  It's great for blending and for applying a wash of color as well.

CVS Essence of Beauty crease brush set - this little set is a gem!  There are 2 brushes, one small, the other a bit smaller for finer crease definition.  I use the smaller one to apply my 'white' shadow to the tear duct area and keep it in my purse for touch-ups during the day.  The larger brush is fabulous for my crease area, as it's small and I can place the color where I need it rather than everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  KMart also has a version of this duo under the brand name 'Posh'.  They also come in a nifty little carrying case, and have short handles so are great for travel.

For face brushes, my everyday go-to duo is the MAC 187 and 109.  I use varous others for powder and blush application but I'm not lost without them.

HTH -


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey everyone: what are your thoughts about the 165? I am considering a purchase...


----------



## Shypo (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Hey everyone: what are your thoughts about the 165? I am considering a purchase..._

 
I like the 165 for my cheek contour and sometimes for blush.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is my list of go to brushes that I use every day and love.

Eyes

209(1)-this is the only brush I use for fluid line, I know other's like the 266 but I feel I get so much more precision from the 209
217(4)-without equal for blending and application on larger areas of the eye
219(2)-this is the perfect crease or inner corner brush and works well for lining under the eye for a smudgy look and is great for ES application to the brow
239(4)-this is my all around great for putting color where I want it.  It works nicely to blend and can be used precisely even for lining in a pinch
266-a great liner brush for precision shadow placement
242- is what I use to apply paint to smaller areas, also great for concealer when I need a heavier application
252-this is what I use for larger paint applications

I have other eye brushes but find I rarely use any of them

Face-
168(2)- my favorite brush for blush and contouring
189- my favorite foundation brush. I have the 190 but find it clumps too easily and I rarely use it now I have the 189
Sonia Kashuk-small contouring blush brush-this seems to no longer be available but I love it's smaller size for precision contouring and highlighting
134 and 182 are both great for powdering

Again, I have other face brushes, but they don't get a lot of use.

The numbers in parentheses are how many I own of that particular brush.  FYI, I do have some others by other companies, but these are the heavily used ones.

Lips

316 is a great lip brush for precision and smooth application

Don't forget a lash and brow comb, got mine at target.  Really think these all work equally well


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm looking into getting the new UD cream-to-powder foundation. What brush would be the best for applying it? Would makeup sponges work, or would certain brushes give a better finish?


----------



## nera_pooh (Sep 29, 2009)

I need little help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am planing to buy my first mac brush, which one is the best for applying liquid foundation...I have larger pores and small wrinkles so I need camouflage also


----------



## makeupmakeup (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Any tips on what the 187 actually does? *is somewhat embarrased at not knowing*_

 

The 187 brush is great I have 2 & 1 188 (the little one) i use all 3 every time i do my face. I use 187 for blending in my studio fix (i dab it on w/ my fingers first) it give it a airbrushed look, then a 188 w/ skinfinish (it give a nice light coat of powder), then i use my other 187 w/ fix+, i spray fix+ on the brush then shake off any extra, and pat it on my face, it melts the power into my face, Beautiful, Flawless face. I could just get by w/ one of each but i love MAC & these brushes!!!!!


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Hey everyone: what are your thoughts about the 165? I am considering a purchase..._

 
I picked up the 165 this week and it's awesome! You can use it for contouring, applying blush or highlight. The small size makes it great for contouring, definitely recommend it. HTH!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I picked up the 165 this week and it's awesome! You can use it for contouring, applying blush or highlight. The small size makes it great for contouring, definitely recommend it. HTH!_

 
I bought it a month or two ago at Nordstrom's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad I did...I love it too


----------



## dEviL (Oct 7, 2009)

hi babes. i need some help

i bought 217 and 239 for eyeshadow.

i will like to use frostlite fluidline only on the inner eyelid to create a bigger eyelook. which brush will you girls recommend?

my pair of eyes are uneven as in my right as outer double lid while my left is inner double lid which makes applying eyeliner a chore as i need a really thin line to even out. which brush will you girls recommend? i have very unsteady hands due to health reasons & will like to apply a thin eyeliner!


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 12, 2009)

You really need the 224 for blending and other things, its way different than the 217, much more fluffy! and instead of the oval shape that the 217 has, its perfectly round, also I would say its a bit more tapered. It has so many uses! Its really nice for softening up the edges to ANY look. Also I like to use this one if im contouring my nose area, I just dip the tip into something like MAC Emote and just run it on either side of the peak on my nose. I also use it to dust powder to set my undereye concealer, and you dont get that too powdery look you can with using a bigger brush. You can use it to apply a wash of color to your entire eyelid. And if your a mineral foundation user, dip the tip of this brush into the powder and stipple onto your blemishes for PERFECT coverage. I use it with BM Matte, LOVE, is all I can say. And of course you can use this for crease color, especially if you want more of a wash of crease color. 

Next, another crease/blending brush that is a must have is the 227. Its perfect for detailed crease color application, and since its tapered to a point when used for crease or outer V application the color distributes so that it is darker in the middle and lightly fades out. YAY! I also like this to apply highlight. This brush is like the 224 and the 219 had a baby.


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 13, 2009)

OOOOO almost forget!

The 222!
Perfect for more detailed crease application, and perfect for outer V application (my fav.)! 
Also, use this one with your cream concealer on blemishes, you look serioulsy airbrushed! Just dip the 222 into your concealer of choice, I always reach for MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW 20. Then tap the 222 right onto the middle of the blemish. Then slowly begin tapping around the middle of the blemish, moving further and further away from the middle in a circle pattern around the blemish. Blend in the edges by making a "box" shape around the blemish!


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

I only have the 217 and I looooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




other brands; I love the coastal scents brushes


----------



## forevernars (Nov 4, 2009)

Maxine's Mop brushes are amazing they are just as good as mac brushes IMO but soooo much cheaper!


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 12, 2009)

MACs Fringe holiday set are my everyday brushes. I am obsessed with them and I love the black case they came with, so cute! The 129 is my fave for blush bronzer & powder, and the 266 angled brush for eyeliner/innercorners is the best!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Hey everyone: what are your thoughts about the 165? I am considering a purchase..._

 
I love the 165! It's the perfect contouring brush. I use it both for precise contouring and highlighting.


----------



## PlatinumV (Nov 29, 2009)

I am a newbie in this forum, but not in make up. I've tried a lot of different brands for brushes. Also the MAC ones. But the best brushes in the world are, in my opinion, MUFE brushes. MAC brushes are coarse when compared to MUFE ones.
So, if I have to give a suggestion, go and buy MUFE brushes. Now I simply refuse to buy brushes that aren't by MUFE! (and nothing in this world could convince me to buy a MAC brush again!)


----------



## lenchen (Dec 17, 2009)

I love both mufe, and MAC brushes and I have both. Mufe makes good quality brushes like MAC just at a slightly cheaper price point. I have used MAC brushes since I started wearing makeup in 1999. I own mac brushes from that time period and they still look and work just fine..I guess I'm saying that MAC brushes last a long time if you take good care of them.


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 17, 2009)

if theres one brush which i could only own form mac it would have to be the 187! ur life wont be the complete without it!! lol


----------



## Vanistar (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I think I'm the only person that hasn't the 187 hahahaha


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanistar* 

 
_Hi everyone!
I think I'm the only person that hasn't the 187 hahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Make that the two of us.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 24, 2010)

What do you guys think is the best blending brush from MAC?


----------



## xLovelyMakeupx (Jan 25, 2010)

the 224 is a must have it works wonders when it comes to blending, nothing can compare in my opinion, the 187 can be used for applying your liquid foundation and it give you an airbrushed looked when u stipple on  the product, i also use it to apply my blush since it doesnt pick up a lot of product you can definitely build up the color with this brush. i love the 190 for much thicker foundation since it blends it out real well,


----------



## GirlyGirl18 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have small eyelids so my favorite blending brush is the 217... I did try the 224 but I found it was way too soft, big and fluffy for my eye space so I ended up returning it. 

187 is good for applying really pigmented blush. Nice to have but not really a need.

For foundation, 187 is good for liquid foundations that are less thick (if that makes sense lol) but for thicker foundations, I like the 190 as it gets into spaces around my nose and what not. I think it depends on what foundation you use. If you use a powder foundation for instance, maybe try the kabuki


----------

